# Di un trimestre de Inmunología: Temo q "vacunas ARN/ADN" puede causar un desastre auto-inmune: Van a hacer que propias células produzcan NO YO INMUNE



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Mar 2021)

POSTDATA​​Desgraciadamente acerté:​​







J&J COVID shot possibly linked to another rare clotting condition


Both J&J's and AstraZeneca vaccines have previously been associated with a very rare combination of blood clotting and low platelet counts known as thrombosis with thrombocytopenia syndrome (TTS).




www.jpost.com



​_The European Medicines Agency also recommended that immune thrombocytopenia (ITP), a bleeding disorder caused by *the body mistakenly attacking platelets*, be added as an adverse reaction with an unknown frequency to the J&J vaccine product information and to AstraZeneca's vaccine._​
Nature, 2018, sobre las "vacunas ARNm"

_Potential safety concerns that are likely to be evaluated in future preclinical and clinical studies include local and systemic inflammation, the biodistribution and persistence of expressed immunogen, *stimulation of auto-reactive antibodies* and potential toxic effects of any non-native nucleotides and delivery system components. A possible concern could be that some mRNA-based vaccine platforms54,166 induce potent type I interferon responses, which have been associated not only with inflammation but also potentially with *autoimmunity*167,168. Thus, identification of individuals at an increased risk of *autoimmune reactions* before mRNA vaccination may allow reasonable precautions to be taken._​​







mRNA vaccines â€” a new era in vaccinology - Nature Reviews Drug Discovery


mRNA vaccines represent a promising alternative to conventional vaccine approaches, but their application has been hampered by instability and delivery issues. Here, Pardi and colleagues discuss recent advances in mRNA vaccine technology, assess mRNA vaccines currently in development for cancer...




www.nature.com




Mi cualificación para este hilo es que recibí un trimestre de Inmunología en el siglo pasado.

Alguien dirá que he estudiado poca Inmunología y hace ya varias décadas, que sé poco y obsoleto. Por ejemplo aún hablo con terminología obsoleta como "Linfocitos CD4".

Quizás tenga razón.

Pero de todas formas les expongo mis temores.

En el trimestre de Inmunología aprendí que es una ciencia MUY COMPLEJA, un verdadero lío de reacciones entre células.

Pero una cosa nos repitió la profesora una y otra vez:
​El Sistema Inmune SANO distingue en entre el YO PROPIO INMUNE y el NO YO INMUNE:​​



El Sistema Inmune (SI desde ahora) es como un *ejército* o *policía* del organismo.

Un ejército o policía funcionales deben atacar sólo AL ENEMIGO, esto es, a invasores, terroristas o delincuentes.​​Un ejército o policía que ataque a pacíficos ciudadanos propios sería DISFUNCIONAL.​​Por eso tanto Policía como Ejército en países funcionales tienen RULES OF ENGAGEMENT:​​


​


​Policía y Ejército funcionales han recibido condicionamiento sobre a quién deben atacar y a quién no.​​Policía y Ejército DISfuncionales atacan aleatoriamente a personas desarmadas y hasta a los propios ciudadanos:​​​

Es lo que pasa a las personas con PROBLEMAS AUTOINMUNES, su Sistema Inmune SI ataca a su propio cuerpo, como si la Policía empezase a atacar a ciudadanos random:















Archimanguina dijo:


> aclara por favor eso del no yo inmune y el yo inmune que yo y el 80% de los floreros ahí nos hemos quedado sin entenderlo. gracias.



Gracias por recordarme lo que me costó a mí "meterme" en mi trimestre de Inmunología. Caigo en el error de no explicar "para tontos" lo que en realidad a mí me costó muchas horas de romperme la cabeza entender.

El YO INMUNE son las propias células. El Sistema Inmune sano ha aprendido a no atacarlas.

El NO YO INMUNE es todo lo que no sean las propias células- El Sistema Inmune Sano ha aprendido a atacarlo, porque es algo ajeno al organismo, un invasor, un antígeno (que genera respuesta inmune)

Las "vacunas" de ARN/ADN ponen a las células propias (YO INMUNE) a fabricar antígeno "de covid" (NO YO INMUNE) lo cual temo que va a CONFUNDIR al sistema inmune con resultados nefastos.

Las vacunas de toda la vida son antígeno atenuado (o sea, que no hace enfermar) en sí mismas. No hay "confusión" para el sistema inmune porque el antígeno invade el organismo con la vacunación simulando una infección real.



Doctor Johnson dijo:


> Básicamente, que si te _hackean _el cuerpo para que tus propias células produzcan proteínas del virus, tu sistema inmunitario se va a volver loco y la vas a palmar por _fuego amigo_ (tumores, enfermedades autoinmunes....).



Tiene usted el don de la concisión, del cual yo carezco.



Insurrección dijo:


> Lo que hace esta vacuna es decirle a unas células que fabriquen la proteína a la que hay que atacar y que nuestro sistema inmunitario debe actuar para atacar esas proteínas malvadas.
> 
> Es decir, *le enseñas a tu propio cuerpo a fabricar elementos perniciosos para ti mismo*, la más mínima aplicación de la lógica no aguanta este sistema.
> 
> ...



Exacto.

No lo he resaltado: *Las "vacunas" de ARN/ADN (o sea, todas las "vacunas covid" que actualmente hay aprobadas en la UE) se supone que hackean tus células para que fabriquen un trozo de "SARS Cov 2"*.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Mar 2021)

El Sistema Inmune (S.I.) ya formado y adiestrado además puede aprender a atacar a las propias células si estas se alteran:







La célula del YO PROPIO alterada es como si un pacífico ciudadano al que una funcional policía ejército dejaba en paz hasta ese momento de repente se "radicalizase" y comenzase a planear atentados. O como si empezase a portarse de forma sospechosa (por ejemplo portando un arma de airsoft por la calle) y la Policía comenzase a interesarse por sus actividades (por ejemplo friéndolo a tiros por ir "armado").

Policía y Ejército funcionales detectarían la "radicalización" y entonces lo "atacarían" (lo detendrían, o lo matarían a tiros por parecer armado)

Es lo que me temo que va a suceder con las "vacunas" de ADN/ARN

Los Sistemas Inmunes (S.I.) funcionales han "aprendido" a distinguir el YO PROPIO (al que no atacan) y el NO YO IMUNE (o sea, el ANTÍGENO, al que sí deben atacar), han desarrollado AUTOTOLERANCIA:







Me temo que las "vacunas" de ADN/ARN van a destruir la autotolerancia, causando enfermedades autoinmunes:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Mar 2021)

Las vacunas verdaderas de toda la vida son ANTÍGENOS ATENUADOS:
















Esto es, son NO YO INMUNE que es inyectado o inhalado o ingerido y que genera una respuesta inmune.

El NO YO INMUNE de las vacunas verdaderas viene ya "entero" y formado de fuera: Se le presenta al sistema inmune como un ejército extranjero que invade un país desde el exterior.

Dejemos aparte en este hilo el debate de si las vacunas verdaderas son beneficiosas o no.

Provacunas o Antivacunas al menos vamos a estar de acuerdo en un punto: Las vacunas verdaderas tienen una PRESENTACIÓN NATURAL del antígeno.







El antígeno es algo que la vacuna verdadera presenta al organismo como en una infección real: El antígeno es un INVASOR DESDE FUERA del organismo, vía pinchazo, inhalación o ingestión.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Mar 2021)

Las pseudo "vacunas" de ADN/ARN (todas las "vacunas covid" aprobadas en la UE) ya NO funcionan así.

Estas "vacunas" NO llevan el antígeno, por eso no merecen el nombre de vacunas.

Estas "vacunas" HACKEAN la maquinaria celular del "vacunado" para que sean las células las que fabriquen el antígeno, o sea, el NO YO INMUNE:







Las "vacunas" de ARN/ADN hacen que las propias células fabriquen el antígeno.

Me temo que lo que va a pasar puede ser lo que sucede cuando las propias células son infectadas o se convierten en tumorales:

Que señalen al SI que tales células deben ser atacadas al manifestar NO YO INMUNE.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Mar 2021)

El efecto de la "vacunación" con ADN/ARN me temo que va a ser como si en medio de una alerta antiterrorista...







... a los ciudadanos normales les diese por salir a la calle con Kalashnikovs de Airsoft:



La policía o el ejército dejaría fritos a tiros a los inconscientes con Kalashnikovs de Airsoft.

_*Pero no son peligrosos, sólo son armas de plástico que disparan bolitas*_, dirían los que se escandalizasen.

No, pero _*parecen peligrosos*_.



Y al Sistema Inmune -me temo- las células hackeadas por las vacunas ARN/ADN le van a parecer peligrosas, al manifestar NO YO INMUNE (el antígeno del "SARS Cov 2" fabricado por las propias células)

*Hackear tus células con ARN/ADN y ponerlas a fabricar antígenos (de "SARS Cov 2" o de lo que sea) me parece que es como salir a la calle con armas de Airsoft: El Sistema Inmune / Policía / EJército puede atacarte por creer que eres peligroso.*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Mar 2021)

O supongan que "programamos" a los policías para que ataquen a pacíficos ciudadanos:





Eso es lo que me temo que va a pasar con las "vacunas de ADN/ARN": Van a "enseñar" al Sistema Inmune que debe atacar a las células propias.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Mar 2021)

Pero si estas ideas tan elementales las sé yo con mi humilde trimestre de Inmunología anterior a la Guerra del Golfo de 1991...

...¿cómo es que la gente que "sabe más" que "nos cuida" no haya pensado en estas posibilidades?

¿Y cómo es que MÉDICOS de mi entorno se hayan puesto tan tranquilos estas "vacunas"?

Para colmo les explico este temor mío y se me quedan mirando como las vacas al tren:







Joder, ¡ellos antes que nadie deberían tener presente la posibilidad de que el Sistema Inmune se vea confundido por estas "vacunas"!

Nada. Es como si hubiesen olvidado por completo que ellos también han estudiado Inmunología.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Mar 2021)

En la Guerra de Vietnam el M-16 fue tan desastre que muchos soldados USA comenzaron a usar Kalashnikovs:













Son 2 fotos enteramente anómalas para los que tenemos interés en Historia Militar: Soldados USA con el rifle del enemigo en vez del M16 o M14 que les correspondía.

Bien: Dejaron de usar AKs muy rápido.

¿Motivo?

El SONIDO del Kalashnikov es enteramente diferente del del M-16.

Todo soldado USA disparando un AK atraía de inmediato FUEGO AMIGO, ya que sus compañeros pensaban que era el enemigo disparando.

Esto -me temo- lo pueden hacer las "vacunas ARN/ADN":







Van a hacer que las células del YO PROPIO INMUNE "suenen" al Sistema Inmune como NO YO PROPIO INMUNE, o sea, "ENEMIGO".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Mar 2021)

Así funciona la "vacuna covid" de Astra Zeneca (la _*Castra Moñeca*_, en jerga forera)







*"Las proteínas S salen de las células"*

¿De qué células?

¡De las del paciente!

¡El YO PROPIO INMUNITARIO hackeado por la Farmafia y puesto a fabricar NO YO INMUNE!

Es como si a los adolescentes USA les diese por ir con pistolas de Airsoft por la calle...







Van a _*parecer*_ delincuentes y van a ser fritos a tiros por la poli USA.

*Hackear tus células con ARN/ADN y ponerlas a fabricar antígenos (de "SARS Cov 2" o de lo que sea) me parece que es como salir a la calle con armas de Airsoft: El Sistema Inmune / Policía / EJército puede atacarte por creer que eres peligroso.*



Me temo que eso va a pasar con las células que se pongan a fabricar NO YO INMUNE: Van a _*parecer *_peligrosas al Sistema Inmune.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Mar 2021)

Nunca, nunca, nunca se ha aprobado antes no una "vacuna" sino cuaqluier fármaco de ADN/ARN que Hackee las células del paciente.

No es que la "vacuna" sea nueva, ¡es que es nuevo enteramente el método de actuar del fármaco!

¿Qué va pasar?

¡Oficialmente no se sabe ni se puede saber! Es todo un gigantesco EXPERIMENTO.

Extraoficialmente temo que ellos sí saben perfectmente qué va a pasar...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Mar 2021)

Cuando en otoño de 2020 aprobaron las "vacunas de covid" de Pfizer y Moderna no daba crédito a lo que oía.

_*Son vacunas de ARN...*_​
...dijeron los massmierda.

_¿Cómo?_ -me dije- _pero si el ARN no es Antigénico_.

_*El ARNm hace que las células del paciente fabriquen el antígeno del SARS Cov 2*_​
¿Cómo?

¿Pero para qué siguen una vía complejísima y jamás empleada antes y de efectos imprevisibles?

¿Por qué no una simple vacuna tradicional de antígeno atenuado?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Mar 2021)

Se supone que estamos en medio de una "pandemia" de "SARS Cov 2".

Se supone que hay "SARS Cov 2" por todas partes, el supermercado, en los ascensores, en las narices de los "asintomáticos"...
​


​







Del ascensor a la sala de reuniones: ¿contagio covid aun sin gente?


¿Son tan contagiosos los aerosoles? Las gotitas flotando no siempre son infectivas, pero hay sitios pequeños y cerrados que, sin estar concurridos, pueden desencadenar un contagio. Como un ascensor.




www.newtral.es



​


​







Coronavirus: este vídeo muestra su gran propagación en los supermercados


Una investigación muestra que las partículas del Covid-19 permanecen más tiempo en el aire




www.redaccionmedica.com



​


​¡Miles y miles de "positivos" todos los días de Dios!​
¡"SARS Cov 2" por todas partes!

...con tanto "SARS Cov 2" y tan accesible, bastaría con "atenuarlo"...¡y ya tendríamos vacuna tradicional de antígeno atenuado!

Es lo que se supone que hizo Jenner en el Siglo XVIII con la Viruela: Atenuar el patógeno e inocularlo.









Edward Jenner - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Hace más de 200 años las vacunas ya las hacía un tipo _*"en la cocina de su casa*_".

El *"grandioso logro científico"* que nos han vendido de la _*"vacuna del covid lograda en unos meses*_*"* es un *engañabobos XXXXL*: Se supone que una vacuna es un antígeno atenuado, y debería ser lo más fácil del mundo hacer una vacuna nueva si tienes el antígeno.

Tras más de 2 siglos de fabricar vacunas debería ser TRIVIAL atenuar un antígeno que tienes supuestamente disponible facilísimamente y fabricar con él una vacuna.

Se supone que la vacuna (esta sí debería una vacuna de verdad) Sinopharm es exactamente eso:









Así funciona Sinopharm, la vacuna china que se han puesto las infantas


Las vacunas de Sinopharm utilizan el virus SARS-CoV-2 inactivo para generar una respuesta inmune por parte del organismo



www.abc.es







¿Qué necesidad hay entonces de meter ARN/ADN a la población general con unas "vacunas" jamás probadas antes?












Todos mis temores NO se aplicarían a este tipo de vacuna, con respecto a la cual tendría sólo las prevenciones ante cuaqluier vacuna de toda la vida (si es que es verdad lo que dicen, claro)

Interesantemente es esta la vacuna que dicen que han administrado a las hermanas del Ciudadano Felipe de Borbón:









Sinopharm, la vacuna china de las infantas, reyes y jeques


El primer rey en recibir la vacuna china fue Mohamed VI. Ocurrió el 28 de enero en el Palacio Real de la ciudad de Fez. Le inocularon en su brazo derecho una de las 500.000 dosis...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Mar 2021)

Peter Duesberg ya argumentó que la no llegada de la "vacuna contra el SIDA" demostraba que el "VIH/SIDA" es -en realidad- el TimoSIDA:






Ciencia: - 1984. Dijeron OFICIALMENTE para 1986 habría "VACUNA CONTRA EL SIDA". 30 años esperando PARUSÍA de la


"Hilo Hermano" sobre 50 años de "promesas" incumplidas sobre "exploraciones espaciales": Ciencia: ¿Aún creéis en la NASA? IMÁGENES de DÉCADAS DE "PROYECTOS ESPACIALES" INCUMPLIDOS + Otras "PROFECÍAS CIENTÍFICAS" - Buscar con Google Otra Parusía "Científica": Los "inminentes" viajes...




www.burbuja.info





Argumentaba Duesberg que Jenner en su tiempo libre y con dinero de bolsillo hizo la primera vacuna en el siglo XVIII (o eso dice la vacunología oficial)

Si hace más de 200 años un tipo _*en la cocina de su casa*_ hizo una vacuna, la imposibilidad de hacer una vacuna "contra el SIDA" tras décadas y miles de millones gastados indica que hay algo muy erróneo en el paradigma "VIH/SIDA".

Duesberg dijo (reconstruyo de memoria):

_*Cada año que pasa sin vacuna contra el SIDA es para mí un éxito: La realidad me da la razón.*_​​*Jenner hace 200 años hizo la primera vacuna al coste de unas decenas de libras y en unos meses.*​​_*Ahora nosotros a finales del siglo XX y gastando miles de millones de dólares en los mejores laboratorios somos incapaces de crear una vacuna contra el SIDA. ¿Motivo? El SIDA no es infeccioso, como llevo repitiendo desde 1987.*_​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Mar 2021)

cthulhu dijo:


> Me parece una total temeridad introducir una variable en un sistema complejísimo del cual se desconoce la inmensa mayoría de su funcionamiento.
> 
> Yo me planteo otra cuestión:
> La famosa proteína Spike es lo que usa el supuesto virus a modo de llave para abrir determinadas entradas a las células, bien, se supone que esas entradas y esas cerraduras están ahí para que entre algo que sí es necesario y que también tiene esa "llave", con lo cual lo realmente malo del bicho no es la proteína Spike, sino el resto. El virus se cuela por una entrada que está ahí porque es necesario que alguien la use.
> ...



Exacto.

Con las "vacunas" de ARN/ADN estamos manipulando un sistema complejísimo del cual se ignora más de lo que se sabe.

En mi trimestre de Inmunología 2 cosas me quedaron claras: El SI es un rompecabezas (literal) de muy difícil comprensión, y con enormes incertidumbres sobre su funcionamiento.

Es como si te pones a "mejorar" un reloj mecánico sin ser relojero. Igual te sale bien...o igual no.



victortilla dijo:


> Usted no puede decir semejante barbaridad



Claro que puedo.

No digo que las "vacunas" harán esto o lo otro.

Digo que TEMO que harán esto o lo otro. 

Hablo de mi estado de ánimo, no de las "vacunas".

Qué bonita es la ley.

Si dijese que las "vacunas covid" van a crear enfermedades autoinmunes se me podría perseguir legalmente.

Pero como digo que DESDE MI RELATIVA IGNORANCIA resulta que PERSONALMENTE TEMO que causen problemas autoinmunes, soy legalmente inatacable.

Ya no digo qué va a pasar.

Digo cuál es mi estado de ánimo desde mi relativa ignorancia.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Mar 2021)

El inventor de las vacunas ARNm advierte de que éstas pueden causar una anomalía autoinmune


Robert W. Malone, desarrollador de la tecnología de ARN mensajero, advierte de que pasado un tiempo las vacunas pueden desarrollar un síndrome autoinmune/inflamatorio inducido por adyuvante.




www.burbuja.info





Vaya, vaya:









Study finds patients hospitalized with COVID-19 develop autoantibodies


Over half of patients hospitalized with COVID-19 develop 'rogue antibodies' that attack their own body tissues - potentially causing autoimmune disease - a new Stanford study finds.




www.dailymail.co.uk





La "covid larga" es autoinmune.

Adivinen a qué van a achacar los trastornos autoinmunes de los pinchaditos.


----------



## Manufacturer (24 Mar 2021)

Bueno, tienes una formación superior a la de Bill Gates para hablar del tema.


----------



## maxkuiper (24 Mar 2021)




----------



## juantxxxo (24 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Por ejemplo aún hablo con terminología obsoleta como "Linfocitos CD4".*



CD4 obsoleto, por?????????


----------



## Pitu24 (24 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Mi cualificación para este hilo es que recibí un trimestre de Inmunología en el siglo pasado.
> 
> Alguien dirá que he estudiado poca Inmunología y hace ya varias décadas, que sé poco y obsoleto. Por ejemplo aún hablo con terminología obsoleta como "Linfocitos CD4".



Yo digo que ha estudiado "demasiada". O más bien, que es totalmente indiferente.

1.- Porque cualquiera de los que simplemente desde el año pasado han hecho los deberes leyendo e informándose ya sabe más que el 99% de los médicos. Es decir, porque EL CONOCIMIENTO no depende de un PAPELITO, sino de SABER BUSCARLO y COMPRENDERLO.

2.- Porque para apreciar un engaño lo fundamental es tener conocimiento de RETÓRICA y DIALÉCTICA, que son las herramientas que se utilizan (con malas artes) para engañar en el 99% de los pufos científicos. Si el contenido del tema se desconoce, se pregunta a los expertos, se investiga y se sacan conclusiones. 

Es decir, que basta con ser PERIODISTA. Pero no de lo que ahora llaman periodista (con papelito, para variar), sino de los periodistas de toda la vida (que casualmente ninguno estudio tal "carrera").


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Mar 2021)

Así funciona la "vacuna covid" de Astra Zeneca (la _*Castra Moñeca*_, en jerga forera)







*"Las proteínas S salen de las células"*

¿De qué células?

¡De las del paciente!

¡El YO PROPIO INMUNITARIO hackeado por la Farmafia y puesto a fabricar NO YO INMUNE!

Es como si a los adolescentes USA les diese por ir con pistolas de Airsoft por la calle...







Van a parecer delincuentes y van a ser fritos a tiros por la poli USA.

Me temo que eso va a pasar con las células que se pongan a fabricar NO YO INMUNE: Van a parecer peligrosas al Sistema Inmune.


----------



## GOL (24 Mar 2021)

En la homología del sistema inmune con el organismo social no hace falta hackear al ejército/policía, sino al sistema sanitario que son los que dan las ordenes al ejercito/policia


----------



## djun (24 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Coronabicho: Di un trimestre de Inmunología: Temo q "vacunas ARN/ADN" puede causar un desastre auto-inmune: Van a hacer que propias células produzcan NO YO INMUNE*



Eso lo puede comprender cualquiera que tenga un poco de sentido común. Lo dicen también bastantes expertos independientes. Pero no se lo digas a un retrasado que obedece a la tele y se pincha AstraZeneca. Una sustancia experimental autorizada sólo para uso de emergencia y que no ha sido ensayada en animales.


----------



## telefrancisco (24 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Las pseudo "vacunas" de ADN/ARN (todas las "vacunas covid" aprobadas en la UE) ya NO funcionan así.



¿Hay alguna vacuna que se esté inyectando en alguna parte del mundo contra el Coronavirus que merezca tu confianza -o, al menos, no desconfianza-?


----------



## MaGiVer (24 Mar 2021)

Hay amoñecamientos autoinmunes, pero como suena muy chungo, dicen que "era una persona alérgica con predisposición".
Hijos de puta, ¿Que es una "alergia" si no una respuesta sobredimensionada del SI que empieza a atacar lo que no debe y provoca el colapso del cuerpo?

Tengo colegas alérgicos que van a caja de pastillas por semana durante 6 meses para poder vivir. Imagina el negocio de la farmafia si pudiese cronificarlo durante todo el año y extenderlo a toda la población.

LITERALMENTE PAGAR POR (SOBRE)VIVIR, condena de muerte *pasiva* para quien "sea incómodo" al sistema. Esperanza de vida muy inferior. EL SUEÑO HÚMEDO DE LA AGENDA 2030.
Y LO PEOR, COMO LAS "PRINGELS", CUANDO HACES POP, YA NO HAY STOP. UNA VEZ PREÑADO TU CUERPO, LA ÚNICA SALIDA AL CÍRCULO VICIOSO DE ANTIHISTAMÍNICOS ES LA MUERTE.


----------



## Hannibal (24 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


>



Si yo lo he entendido bien, con la vacuna "tradicional" se insertan células externas que el SI detecta como extrañas y las ataca, generando así anticuerpos específicos (policías) que estarán preparados si el virus real entrara al cuerpo.

Y según esta gráfica, las ¿vacunas? ARN lo que hacen es ahorrarse el paso intermedio y le dicen directamente a las células qué proteína deben identificar como externa y atacarla si llegara el caso, una especie de formación teórica.. A priori, no parece una idea TAN terrible y probablemente los efectos secundarios sean incluso menores.

Ahora bien, lo que no tiene ningún sentido es que en una terrible pandemia mundial y un drama económico y humanitario sin precedentes, se haya optado en primerísimo lugar por una tecnología que no se había probado en humanos hasta ahora, y que se inocule por cientos de millones en un par de meses, sin tiempo material para comprobar sus efectos secundarios. Ya hay que ser un puto psicópata para hacer tal cosa, y aún encima se creerán los salvadores de la humanidad los grandísimos hdlgp.

De la de TromboMuñeca, que al menos no te manipula genéticamente, ni hablo porque ya me explicará alguien sentido de proteger de efectos graves precisamente a la población que apenas lo sufre, pero eso sí, corriendo el riesgo de espicharla.

Sobra decir, que se va a pinchar estas mierdas SPM.


----------



## hikso (24 Mar 2021)

Coño, ¿la de Astra Zéneca también es un potingue de ARN? Creía que sólo lo eran la de Pfizer y la de Moderna.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (24 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Mi cualificación para este hilo es que recibí un trimestre de Inmunología en el siglo pasado.
> 
> Alguien dirá que he estudiado poca Inmunología y hace ya varias décadas, que sé poco y obsoleto. Por ejemplo aún hablo con terminología obsoleta como "Linfocitos CD4".
> 
> ...



lo que es arriba es abajo. HermesTrismegisto.

Están haciendo que los organismos de la gente se comporten como el sistema social que han construido.
Tiene cojones.


----------



## Kalevala (24 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Nunca, nunca, nunca se ha aprobado antes no una "vacuna" sino cuaqluier fármaco de ADN/ARN que Hackee las células del paciente.
> 
> No es que la "vacuna" sea nueva, ¡es que es nuevo enteramente el método de actuar del fármaco!
> 
> ...



En un video de un veterinario salia que ya se había probado esta técnica para coronavirus de animales (muy comunes) pero que daban problemas y nunca se había llegado a autorizar.
No puedo decirte la fuente porque no la recuerdo, solo me quede con el dato.


----------



## Barracuda (24 Mar 2021)

hikso dijo:


> Coño, ¿la de Astra Zéneca también es un potingue de ARN? Creía que sólo lo eran la de Pfizer y la de Moderna.



sorpresa!!! ¿te la has puesto?


----------



## Fudivarri (24 Mar 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ahora bien, lo que no tiene ningún sentido es que en una terrible pandemia mundial y un drama económico y humanitario sin precedentes, se haya optado en primerísimo lugar por una tecnología que no se había probado en humanos hasta ahora, y que se inocule por cientos de millones en un par de meses, sin tiempo material para comprobar sus efectos secundarios.



Y como ha de tener algún sentido, se sospecha que:

1. No disponían de virus aislados y cultivados para atenuar en vacunas. Implicaría que el SARS-COV 2 no existe. Pregunta: ¿Qué otros virus tienen la espiga S? "Los _virus_ del resfriado común, el del SARS de 2003 y el del MERS, todos tienen esas espigas. ¡Resfriado común! Eso significa que coger un resfriado común es, para un vacunado, una crisis alérgica importante.

2. No pretenden acabar con el SARS-COV 2, sino inocular un lanzador que produzca espigas S hasta exasperar al sistema inmune. Por eso la segunda dosis desencadena reacciones alérgicas, trombosis etc. Y cuando aparezca un virus con esa espiga, el anticuerpo se lanzará sobre él ferozmente adhiriéndose a las espigas S, que se supone que son las entradas del virus a las células para replicarse.

Puesto que la 2 es correr un riesgo absurdo en tiempos de crisis sanitaria global, sólo nos queda 1.


----------



## sociedadponzi (24 Mar 2021)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Alguien sabe si los que han estudiado el desarrollo de la vacuna, y que no saben si quiera si previene el contagio....están teniendo en cuenta este tipo de posibilidades?
> 
> 
> Resumen del artículo del Dr. Vernon Coleman. Lamentablemente, me temo que probablemente sea demasiado tarde para salvar a muchos de los que han recibido la vacuna. Millones están condenados y me temo que muchos morirán la próxima vez que entren en contacto con el coronavirus. Y el resultado es que ahora los que no hemos recibido la vacuna también parecemos estar en grave peligro.
> ...



copio pego


----------



## ciberobrero (24 Mar 2021)

> Un ejército o policía funcionales deben atacar sólo AL ENEMIGO, esto es, a invasores, terroristas o delincuentes




Me hace pensar que lo que están haciendo en los países lo quieren también hacer dentro de los cuerpos...


----------



## Carlos París (24 Mar 2021)

No hace falta ser zoólogo para distinguir un huevo de una gallina.
No hace falta ser científico para discernir que ante un virus no aislado ni secuenciado, esto es, inexistente, no cabe hablar de vacuna, máxime cuando ni siquiera es una vacuna.
Hace falta ser rematadamente imbécil para consentir en ponerse esa puta mierda.


----------



## Barracuda (24 Mar 2021)

Fudivarri dijo:


> Y como ha de tener algún sentido, se sospecha que:
> 
> 1. No disponían de virus aislados y cultivados para atenuar en vacunas. Implicaría que el SARS-COV 2 no existe. Pregunta: ¿Qué otros virus tienen la espiga S? "Los _virus_ del resfriado común, el del SARS de 2003 y el del MERS, todos tienen esas espigas. ¡Resfriado común! Eso significa que coger un resfriado común es, para un vacunado, una crisis alérgica importante.
> 
> ...



¿ serian las dos correctas cambiando en la respuesta 2, SARS-COV 2 por "los virus del resfriado común"?


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (24 Mar 2021)

Ahora ve y con estos argumentos se lo explicas al 99% de la población, a ver qué te dicen.


----------



## Fudivarri (24 Mar 2021)

Carlos París dijo:


> No hace falta ser zoólogo para distinguir un huevo de una gallina.
> No hace falta ser científico para discernir que ante un virus no aislado ni secuenciado, esto es, inexistente, no cabe hablar de vacuna, máxime cuando ni siquiera es una vacuna.
> Hace falta ser rematadamente imbécil para consentir en ponerse esa puta mierda.



Cierto.

Los laboratorios BioNTech y Pfizer publicaron en noviembre de 2020 ayer datos intermedios del ensayo fase III .


Este ensayo clínico consiste en la administración bien de dos dosis de esta vacuna o bien de dos dosis de un placebo (agua destilada). Esto se hace a “doble ciego”, es decir, sin que ni los voluntarios ni los profesionales sanitarios que monitorizan su salud sepan cuál de las dos opciones han recibido. La razón es evitar que esta información pueda sesgar de alguna manera la interpretación de los resultados. Hasta la fecha se han reclutado 43.538 participantes (entre ambos grupos) y en todos ellos se ha llevado a cabo un seguimiento, identificándose todos los casos de COVID-19 que se han producido.


En el protocolo del ensayo estaba predeterminado llevar a cabo un análisis intermedio al llegar a los 94 casos positivos de COVID-19 ya que se consideraba que este número podría arrojar evidencia suficiente para valorar de forma inicial la eficacia de la vacuna. Es en ese momento cuando se identifica cuántas de esas personas que han desarrollado la enfermedad habían recibido el placebo y cuantas el candidato a vacuna. Del análisis de estos datos preliminares es de donde extrae el laboratorio que la eficacia vacunal es del 90% tal como se publicó.

¿Qué coño significa? ¿Que de los 94 casos de Covid registrados 84,6 eran del grupo de placebo y 9,4 del grupo inoculado? NOOOOOOOOOO... La propia expresión con decimales demuestran que no es eso.

Significa que hubo un 10% de casos de Covid entre los vacunados. Nada nos dice de cuántos hubo entre los placebos. A lo mejor, ninguno.

Luego el número de vacunados fue 43.538/2 = 21.769 y un 10% enfermaron de Covid: 2.177. ¿Cuántos enfermaron del grupo de control? NO DICEN NI MU.


----------



## Archimanguina (24 Mar 2021)

aclara por favor eso del no yo inmune y el yo inmune que yo y el 80% de los floreros ahí nos hemos quedado sin entenderlo. gracias.


----------



## Orífero (24 Mar 2021)

Las explicaciones de AYN RANDiano2 son muy didácticas, pero sobran. Lo siento.
A gente que no ha entendido que no debe ponerse una cosa de la que sus creadores no han querido hacerse responsables, haciendo a los gobiernos firmar un documento de exención, no les puedes explicar algo mucho más complicado. Es un esfuerzo inútil. Te mirarán raro en el mejor de los casos.
Un perro (cualuier animal en realidad), denota mucha más inteligencia en su mirada, que la gente que se pone este medicamento. Y lo digo sin exagerar.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (24 Mar 2021)

Up
Dejamos marca para ampliar lo dicho por AYN

Asthar


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Mar 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> aclara por favor eso del no yo inmune y el yo inmune que yo y el 80% de los floreros ahí nos hemos quedado sin entenderlo. gracias.



Gracias por recordarme lo que me costó a mí "meterme" en mi trimestre de Inmunología. Caigo en el error de no explicar "para tontos" lo que en realidad a mí me costó muchas horas de romperme la cabeza entender.

El YO INMUNE son las propias células. El Sistema Inmune sano ha aprendido a no atacarlas.

El NO YO INMUNE es todo lo que no sean las propias células- El Sistema Inmune Sano ha aprendido a atacarlo, porque es algo ajeno al organismo, un invasor, un antígeno (que genera respuesta inmune)

Las "vacunas" de ARN/ADN ponen a las células propias (YO INMUNE) a fabricar antígeno "de covid" (NO YO INMUNE) lo cual temo que va a CONFUNDIR al sistema inmune con resultados nefastos.


----------



## Doctor Johnson (24 Mar 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> aclara por favor eso del no yo inmune y el yo inmune que yo y el 80% de los floreros ahí nos hemos quedado sin entenderlo. gracias.



Básicamente, que si te _hackean _el cuerpo para que tus propias células produzcan proteínas del virus, tu sistema inmunitario se va a volver loco y la vas a palmar por _fuego amigo_ (tumores, enfermedades autoinmunes....).


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Mar 2021)

Doctor Johnson dijo:


> Básicamente, que si te _hackean _el cuerpo para que tus propias células produzcan proteínas del virus, tu sistema inmunitario se va a volver loco y la vas a palmar por _fuego amigo_ (tumores, enfermedades autoinmunes....).



Tiene usted el don de la concisión, del cual yo carezco.


----------



## Barracuda (24 Mar 2021)

Juas los niños japos saben mas que el español promedio, fijaos que animes se marcan erase una vez la vida style, eso sí, el cuerpo es de un borracho putero








Ver Anime Hataraku Saibou Black (TV) Online Gratis en HD - AnimeFLV.NET


Viendo la mejor serie del Mundo, [Hataraku Saibou Black (TV) ] completamente GRATIS y en una calidad excelente que te sorprenderá!



www3.animeflv.net







Y aquí vemos el comienzo de la alopecia de calopez




Infiltración!!!!


----------



## Archimanguina (24 Mar 2021)

esto huele mal, muy mal...esperemos que Dios exista y se ocupe de las cosas humanas, ya que en caso contrario estamos bien jodidos.


----------



## Barracuda (24 Mar 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> esto huele mal, muy mal...esperemos que Dios exista y se ocupe de las cosas humanas, ya que en caso contrario estamos bien jodidos.



Es una cosa que me desconcierta un poco, a parte de los "negacionistas", ¿ no deberían estar los cristianos en guerra santa por la marca de la bestia?
Estan sacrificando su templo/cuerpo y dejando modificar la creación del señor


----------



## Fudivarri (24 Mar 2021)

No necesitamos a Dios mientras no estemos en trance de morir, 15 minutos antes.

Lo que necesitamos ahora son cojones.

Así que *DEJAD DE PELÁROSLA de una puta vez*, que os merma la testosterona, hormona masculina responsable de la mala hostia, la valentía, la dureza y la acción.


----------



## Archimanguina (24 Mar 2021)

Barracuda dijo:


> Es una cosa que me me desconcierta un poco a parte de los negacionistas, ¿ no deberían estar los cristianos en guerra santa por la marca de la bestia?
> Estan sacrificando su templo/cuerpo y dejando modificar la creación del señor



Yo soy cristiano y estoy en guerra contra el mundo, pero es espiritual, no física.


----------



## Insurrección (24 Mar 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Si yo lo he entendido bien, con la vacuna "tradicional" se insertan células externas que el SI detecta como extrañas y las ataca, generando así anticuerpos específicos (policías) que estarán preparados si el virus real entrara al cuerpo.
> 
> Y según esta gráfica, las ¿vacunas? ARN lo que hacen es ahorrarse el paso intermedio y le dicen directamente a las células qué proteína deben identificar como externa y atacarla si llegara el caso, una especie de formación teórica.. A priori, no parece una idea TAN terrible y probablemente los efectos secundarios sean incluso menores.
> 
> ...



Lo que hace esta vacuna es decirle a unas células que fabriquen la proteína a la que hay que atacar y que nuestro sistema inmunitario debe actuar para atacar esas proteínas malvadas.

Es decir, le enseñas a tu propio cuerpo a fabricar elementos perniciosos para ti mismo, la más mínima aplicación de la lógica no aguanta este sistema.

En principio ese suero que te inyectan se diluye en un rato, debería actuar en células musculares y después desaparecer una vez creados los elementos malvados, en experimentos realizados con animales se encontraron con que habían traspasado, por ejemplo, la barrera hematoencefálica, además de otras. Eso no debería ser así.

En un experimento que se realizó con hurones, después de unos meses, al volver a exponerlos al virus... murieron el 100%.

Una amiga inmunodeprimida(un tipo de esclerosis) me ha comentado que mañana se pincha la AstraZeneca y está cagada. La he enviado info, ya que decida ella.


----------



## Barracuda (24 Mar 2021)

ya ya, pero lo que se trata es de buscar recursos para que un hurón lo entienda, joder!!, que ya no se como explicarles a los zombies el PCR de la fortuna


----------



## GOL (24 Mar 2021)

[


GOL dijo:


> En la homología del sistema inmune con el organismo social no hace falta hackear al ejército/policía, sino al sistema sanitario que son los que dan las ordenes al ejercito/policia



Pensándolo mejor, la orden COVID no parte del sistema sanitario, sino de más arriba, desde un lugar de control afectado por la percepción y por el sistema simpático. Esta *percepción, esta manera de ver las cosas,* es susceptible de distorsión por múltiples factores, por ejemplo recibiendo informaciones sesgadas del propio sistema sanitario, inflado por hiperexcitación simpática, al estilo de la paranoia de los militares. El gobierno-neocortex decide, presionado por el sistema simpático militar asociado al óseo-medular, es decir el capital y la banca internacional, invertir inmediatamente todos los recursos necesarios, incluso a costa de otros programas de defensa y sanidad, para crear un ejército sanitario moderno y preparado con la última tecnología al que dotan de armas especificas para eliminar al intruso agresor (medicamentos genéticos, llamados vacunas). Sin embargo, al no haber intruso agresor, el sistema quiere seguir creciendo y se fabrica la percepción de un muy conveniente enemigo.

A partir de aquí, esta orden y las disposiciones complementarias que conlleva circulan hacia abajo por todo el sistema sanitario hasta llegar a los últimos rincones. A partir de ese momento el sistema sanitario del organismo social negará cualquier otra hipótesis de la enfermedad porque es una enfermedad que afecta al propio sistema sanitario, al propio sistema inmunitario.

Como es posible que se genere una enfermedad autoinmune y el propio sistema sanitario ataque a las personas que tienen que proteger a la vez que crece con metástasis? La explicación reside en la estructura jerárquica y piramidal del sistema, ya que una orden desde la cúspide de la pirámide es obedecida por todo el sistema. A esto los militares lo llaman "obediencia debida" y los católicos "infalibilidad" y "fe". Es notable la coincidencia de estos cuerpos vocacionales en su característica de seguir instrucciones, una necesidad sin duda, pero si falla algo el resultado es una catástrofe: sacrificios rituales, Inquisición, nazismo...¿Covid?

A nivel orgánico cuando los linfocitos, encargados de luchar contra los agentes patógenos, proliferan, lo hacen a expensas de los nutrientes del organismo, así que mientras el organismo sufre anemia, más y más linfocitos se generan, pero son linfocitos sin función, parásitos

Es interesante recordar que la percepción de los fenómenos no se da espontáneamente, sino que es un hecho aprendido. Para atraer la atención del pensamiento científico del cortex es necesario señalar los elementos objetivos. Ipso facto el mito se desvanece.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Mar 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Lo que hace esta vacuna es decirle a unas células que fabriquen la proteína a la que hay que atacar y que nuestro sistema inmunitario debe actuar para atacar esas proteínas malvadas.
> 
> Es decir, *le enseñas a tu propio cuerpo a fabricar elementos perniciosos para ti mismo*, la más mínima aplicación de la lógica no aguanta este sistema.
> 
> ...



Exacto.

No lo he resaltado: *Las "vacunas" de ARN/ADN (o sea, todas las "vacunas covid" que actualmente hay aprobadas en la UE) se supone que hackean tus células para que fabriquen un trozo de "SARS Cov 2"*.


----------



## Pichorrica (24 Mar 2021)

Yo he dado bastante microbiologia, bioquimica y algo de inmunologia, pero basicamente todo se basa en las leyes fundamentales de la micro y la bioquímica.

Ya de por si, el bitxo se folla a las leyes básicas de la micro y la bioquímica en cuanto al tema de cepas cada vez más agresivas, el tema del llevar un trozo de tela para protegerte de él, el tema de que nl tenga periodos de inactivacion cuando hay temperaturas muy altas, humedad y radiación UV....para que voy a comentar nada más.

Y también di el tema de "como se combate a los virus", y basicamente era "inmunidad de rebaño". Las vacunas...bueeeno, tras muchas reformulaciones una vacuna puede protegerte en un caso dado, pero no son la panacea. Y hablamos del concepto de vacuna, el cual Ayn habla del yo "amigo" y el yo "enemigo" en relación al sistema inmune. Pero claro, lo que esta vacuna que te quieren meter porque si es básicamente provocarle una enfermedad autoinmune(cosa muy jodida y grave).


----------



## mindugi (24 Mar 2021)

Es decir, cuando un vacunado se hace un test de anticuerpos da positivo porque su sistema inmune ha sido estimulado. Hasta aquí podemos estar de acuerdo con la doctrina covidiana. Lo que pasa es que sus células se están comportando como patógenos (liberando sustancias extrañas, los expertos aseguran que en teoría el proceso no tiene peligro). El sistema inmune puede identificar esas células como enemigas y atacarlas.

Surgen muchas dudas. ¿Durante cuánto tiempo se produce el antígeno? ¿Cuándo se desactiva? ¿Puede volver a activarse ante estímulos aleatorios? Este nuevo proceso celular... ¿queda grabado en la "memoria" (ADN)?

¿Qué sucede si el ARNm traspasa la membrana nuclear? ¿Hay mutagénesis? El ARNm es una molécula inestable, en la filtración de los correos de Pffizer se aseguraba que era harto complicado mantener la integridad del ARNm los lotes comerciales. ¿Qué sucede con las moléculas de ARNm corrupto? ¿Producirán un antígeno no esperado? ¿Cómo identificará el sistema inmune ese antígeno mutado?


----------



## Barracuda (24 Mar 2021)

mindugi dijo:


> Es decir, cuando un vacunado se hace un test de anticurerpos da positivo porque sus sistema inmune ha sido estimulado. Hasta aquí podemos estar de acuerdo con la doctrina covidiana. Lo que pasa es que sus células se están comportando como patógenos (liberando sustancias extrañas, los expertos aseguran que en teoría el proceso no tiene peligro). El sistema inmune las identifica esas células como enemigas y las ataca.
> 
> Surgen muchas dudas; ¿durante cuánto tiempo se produce el antígeno? ¿Cuándo se desactiva? Este nuevo proceso celular... ¿queda grabado en la "memoria" (ADN)?
> 
> ¿Qué sucede si el ARNm traspasa la membrana nuclear? ¿Hay mutagénesis? El ARNm es una moléculas inestable, en la filtración de los correos de Pffizer se aseguraba que era harto complicado mantener la integridad del ARNm los lotes comerciales ¿Qué sucede con las moléculas de ARNm corrupto? ¿Producirán un antígeno no esperado? ¿Cómo identificará el sistema inmune ese antígeno mutado?



Para esas preguntas estan las cobayas....


----------



## mindugi (24 Mar 2021)

Barracuda dijo:


> Para esas preguntas estan las cobayas....



Pagaría por ver analíticas de sangre post-vacunal


----------



## Egam (24 Mar 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> En un video de un veterinario salia que ya se había probado esta técnica para coronavirus de animales (muy comunes) pero que daban problemas y nunca se había llegado a autorizar.
> No puedo decirte la fuente porque no la recuerdo, solo me quede con el dato.



Cualquier estudio de vacunas sobre coronavirus.
Todas terminan por dar ADE (antigen dependent enhancement), como ejemplo bastante notorio la vacuna del dengue.
Si te vacunas de un serotipo y te contagias de otro, te manda par el otro barrio.

Teniendo en cuenta esto, vacunarse me parece una temeridad y que va a desencadenar una reaccion en cadena.
Tiempos interesantes nos esperan.


----------



## Kluster (24 Mar 2021)

Me duele el dedo de zankear.

No me chuto ese mejunje ni loco.


----------



## Tiresias (24 Mar 2021)

Ni me creo lo del virus ni me creo lo del ARN, qué le vamos a hacer, soy así.


----------



## Barspin (24 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Nunca, nunca, nunca se ha aprobado antes no una "vacuna" sino cuaqluier fármaco de ADN/ARN que Hackee las células del paciente.
> 
> No es que la "vacuna" sea nueva, ¡es que es nuevo enteramente el método de actuar del fármaco!
> 
> ...




Muy fácil, quieren liquidarnos programadamente, quieren obsolescenciarnos por decirlo así (¿existe es puto término?).

La vacuna ya se rumorea que son nanorobots que se acoplarán a las neuronas. Una fuente fiable me ha dicho que en dos años máximo TODOS vacunados obligatoriamente.

Si hay alguna laguna legal o ilegal para no vacunarse, firmo donde sea. A mí no me pinchan esa mierda.


----------



## DDT (24 Mar 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Si yo lo he entendido bien, con la vacuna "tradicional" se insertan células externas que el SI detecta como extrañas y las ataca, generando así anticuerpos específicos (policías) que estarán preparados si el virus real entrara al cuerpo.
> 
> Y según esta gráfica, las ¿vacunas? ARN lo que hacen es ahorrarse el paso intermedio y le dicen directamente a las células qué proteína deben identificar como externa y atacarla si llegara el caso, una especie de formación teórica.. A priori, no parece una idea TAN terrible y probablemente los efectos secundarios sean incluso menores.
> 
> ...



Lo mejor de todo es que en el grupo de sujetos experimentales por dos meses para evaluar lod efectos secundarios..... Chorprecha. Han vacunado a los del grupo placebo, así que no se podrá hacer un seguimiento ni de efectos secundarios, ni de enfermedades, ni de muertes vacunados versus no vacunados. Viva el método científico.


----------



## Pocholovsky (24 Mar 2021)

Grande AYN RANDiano como siempre


----------



## Martaurado2 (24 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Alguien dirá que he estudiado poca Inmunología y hace ya varias décadas,



Y aún álguienes


----------



## Saverius (25 Mar 2021)

Parece que ya hemos entrado en una nueva fase: el fanatismo.
Ya tenemos una voluntaria para inmolarse por la Yihad Covidiana, rama MostrencaZeneca:


----------



## NS 4 (25 Mar 2021)

Es el triunfo de la sinrazon...del fanatismo...o la realidad es como nosotros decimos...o preferimos morir...


----------



## burbuman (25 Mar 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> En un video de un veterinario salia que ya se había probado esta técnica para coronavirus de animales (muy comunes) pero que daban problemas y nunca se había llegado a autorizar.
> No puedo decirte la fuente porque no la recuerdo, solo me quede con el dato.











La escasa esperanza del veterinario Nacho de Blas en la vacuna contra el coronavirus


Entrevistado en 'Noticias de Guipúzcoa', el epidemiólogo veterinario recuerda que su sector lleva casi un siglo trabajando con coronavirus y que la solución no es la vacuna




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## DonCrisis (25 Mar 2021)

Supongo que la teoría es que el cuerpo eliminará a la células que se comportan "raro" como hace miles de veces al día y no pasará nada. Eso es lo que creo más probable.

Aún así, no es imposible que ocurran consecuencias imprevisibles como enfermedades autoinmunes u otras desgracias. No hay estudios a medio y largo plazo. Lo prudente, por tanto, es no inyectarse esa vacuna experimental. Y menos aún inyectársela a toda la población joven y sana sin riesgos a sufrir el covid de una manera grave.

Intectar eso a toda la población es propio de un psicópata al que le da igual cargarse la civilización. Si hay efectos graves y la mayoría de la población está vacunada nuestra civilización desaparece. Hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## zirick (25 Mar 2021)

Estas noticias la verdad es que para los que no nos vamos a vacunar con mierda experimental la verdad es que las leemos con poco interés.


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Mi cualificación para este hilo es que recibí un trimestre de Inmunología en el siglo pasado.
> 
> Alguien dirá que he estudiado poca Inmunología y hace ya varias décadas, que sé poco y obsoleto. Por ejemplo aún hablo con terminología obsoleta como "Linfocitos CD4".
> 
> ...



La madre que te parió, las vacunas tradicionales también provocan enfermedades autoinmunes, o problemas inmunitarios como el asma o las alergias, que quizás tengan algo autoinmune, porque no es normal que se te inflamen los bronquios de la nada.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (25 Mar 2021)

Imaginemos una brutal dictadura en la que las fuerzas de seguridad represión hicieran abundantes controles aleatorios por las calles exigiendo la identificación inmediata del desgraciado que fuera pillado... si está fichado, si no tienes identificación, si te has dejado el DNI en casa, está caducado, está dañado, doblado, roto... te llevan a una tapia y te fusilan sumarisimamente...

Pues así actúa el sistema inmunitario


----------



## Kantabron (25 Mar 2021)

Egam dijo:


> Cualquier estudio de vacunas sobre coronavirus.
> Todas terminan por dar ADE (antigen dependent enhancement), como ejemplo bastante notorio la vacuna del dengue.
> Si te vacunas de un serotipo y te contagias de otro, te manda par el otro barrio.
> 
> ...



Todo apunta a que la próxima década será una continua aparición de nuevos virus en diferentes regiones con mayor o menor gravedad o transmisibilidad, con su consiguiente carrera vacunal y/o terapéutica. Por supuesto nadie mirara hacia estos tratamientos médicos experimentales, las causas serán la globalización, la distancia social y la forma de vida poco "ecofriendly", proponiendo como soluciones las que ya todos conocemos, recorte de libertades, ecologretismo, decrecimiento, digitalización, en definitiva, DOSMILTREINTISMO, la ideología global que viene a salvarnos de nuestros pecados.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (25 Mar 2021)

Barracuda dijo:


> Es una cosa que me desconcierta un poco, a parte de los "negacionistas", ¿ no deberían estar los cristianos en guerra santa por la marca de la bestia?
> Estan sacrificando su templo/cuerpo y dejando modificar la creación del señor



Muchos cristianos pensamos que Dios precisamente está permitiendo esta plaga (o los resultados de la ¨plandemia¨ en caso de que sea falsa) debido a la depravación del ser humano que le ha dado completamente la espalda. Aborto, eutanasia, depravación LGTB incluyendo niños, pornografía a tutiplén etc etc han facilitado la subida al mundo de potestades demoniacas que nunca antes habían andado por el mundo. 

Los cristianos sabemos que nos encontramos en la plenitud de los tiempos, que comenzaron con la encarnación del Verbo hecho hombre, la venida de Nuestro Señor precisamente para rescatarnos, que nos convirtamos y creamos en esta buena nueva, que no es otra de que la muerte está vencida. No sabemos si su segunda venida va a ser dentro de 1 hora, 1 año, 1 decada, 100 años...porque para Dios 1 minuto es 1 milenio y un 1 siglo es 1 segundo, dado que Él vive en el eterno presente, fuera del tiempo.

Lo que sí sabemos es que cada vez queda menos para la parusía, es decir, la 2a venida de Cristo, y sabemos que cuando estamos en Gracia de Dios (a la hora de escribir esto, no lo estoy) Dios nos ayuda a discernir los signos. Ya en Fátima la santísima Virgen María nos advirtió de las dos guerras mundiales si no nos convertíamos, y mirad en que nos hemos convertido, en una sociedad perversa y depravada...Así que la Pandemia (o la Plandemia) sibien no es querída por Dios, es permitida y a muchos nos puede llamar en cualquier momento. 

Los cristianos intentamos vivir con Fé, Esperanza y Caridad y no esperamos nada del mundo, que es solo sufrimiento, así que intentamos vivir de manera que cuando Dios nos llame, estemos en Paz con él, sea cual sea la forma en que nos llame. También hacemos un esfuerzo por aceptar su santa voluntad en caso de que llame antes a nuestros seres queridos y buscamos consolación en la esperanza de la vida eterna en plenitud.


----------



## Don Minervo (25 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Gracias por recordarme lo que me costó a mí "meterme" en mi trimestre de Inmunología. Caigo en el error de no explicar "para tontos" lo que en realidad a mí me costó muchas horas de romperme la cabeza entender.
> 
> El YO INMUNE son las propias células. El Sistema Inmune sano ha aprendido a no atacarlas.
> 
> ...



Gracias por sus explicaciones. Es un placer leerle. Un saludo.


----------



## josema82 (25 Mar 2021)

¿acaso se cree la gente que la ley de eutanasia es casual que se apruebe ahora?, no amigos no, en 2 años la gente estará tan jodida que querrá morirse, y oh! tenemos una ley para eso la mar de bonita !!!!


----------



## nada2 (25 Mar 2021)

Ayn, vaya por delante que le sigo hace tiempo y tiene posts muy interesantes.
Creo recordar que los virus no tienen sistema reproductor y siempre usan las celulas del huesped para reproducirse.
En lugar de inyectar el virus entero, ahora se inyectan las instrucciones para fabricar la espiga.
Ya pasé el covid y lo pasé muy mal una semana.
Intentaré no ponerme la vacuna porque no lo veo claro y lo de ADE es preocupante.
De momento las están probando con millones de personas.

Me reservo la opinión sobre todos los gestores el último año por si es delito.


----------



## Burbunvencido (25 Mar 2021)

Todos estos datos prolijos, inacabables, a veces repetitivos, cruzados, solapados que AYN Randiano aporta sobre esta materia están muy bien.
Pero al final, la cuestión clave en este asunto es bien simple:

a) los gobiernos, organismos y/o corporaciones farmacéuticas han desarrollado vacunas MALAS por desconocimiento, inutilidad, prisa, beneficio económico presente o futuro, locura, diversión, experimento u órdenes extraterrestres telepáticas de una civilización que nos prepara para invadirnos

b) Se han desarrollado estos tipos de vacunas porque han decidido que era la única opción con este virus, no habiendo opción viable de desarrollar otros tipos de vacunas

c) o bien hay miles de expertos en desarrollo de vacunas que son inútiles y CALLAN a la vista de lo que se está inoculando, o bien alguien [comunidad de propietarios de gobiernos del mundo, farmacéuticas o ET] que les han pagado masivamente para que callen

d) tenemos la gran suerte de que hay miles de personas normales, sin formación en inmunología/vacunación que saben MÁS que los expertos sobre como hacer una vacuna y sus efectos

La opción a) implica una coordinación conspiranoide mundial a tantos niveles que no acabaríamos nunca de enumerarlos

La opción b) parece poco probable porque hay vacunas desarrolladas por el método de virus atenuado. O eso parece.

Conclusión: o conspiración mundial o inutilidad mundial


----------



## galdubat (25 Mar 2021)

Con aquel capitulo de "el cuerpo humano es así " o "la vida es así " no recuerdo cual era, aquel adoctrinamiento era los suficientemente util para saber el riesgo.

El aquel capitulo, chutaban unos virus, el pelirojo. Luego los caballeros blancos lo ataban a un tablwro y lo analizaban con lupas. Sacaban una formula que metian en sus naves, pata gasear a los demas virus pelirojos. !Cojones! Si ves esos dibujos de la versión oficial, de la infeccion vírica te engeras de que eso del RNA no es una vacuna.

El RNA mensajero es como que le dan una receta prediseñada al cuerpo para que fabrique pocimas. ¡Sabe Dios como reaccionara el cuerpo!








Ers alguno de estas mierdas de capitulos 
De cyando las tardes de bocadillos de nocillas y rodillas con postillas


----------



## etsai (25 Mar 2021)

Pues espero sinceramente que estés equivocado, porque como sea así podríamos enfrentarnos a un desastre económico y social sin precedentes. Más del que ya tenemos. No es ninguna broma la cosa, imaginaos en unos años a cientos de miles de enfermos crónicos, a ver que sociedad aguanta eso. Tendríamos que recurrir masivamente a la *EUTANASIA* (oh! casualidad!).

Espero que esas 'vacunas' que yo no tengo ninguna intención de inocularme funcionen.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (25 Mar 2021)

etsai dijo:


> Pues espero sinceramente que estés equivocado, porque como sea así podríamos enfrentarnos a un desastre económico y social sin precedentes. Más del que ya tenemos. No es ninguna broma la cosa, imaginaos en unos años a cientos de miles de enfermos crónicos, a ver que sociedad aguanta eso. Tendríamos que recurrir masivamente a la *EUTANASIA* (oh! casualidad!).
> 
> Espero que esas 'vacunas' que yo no tengo ninguna intención de inocularme funcionen.




Pues lo siento mucho, pero yo a día de hoy soy más del pensamiento de Conan, y los covidianos son el enemigo:




Creo que en unos años se podrá añadir: _verlos esputar sangre._


----------



## hyugaa (25 Mar 2021)

interesante gracias !


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (25 Mar 2021)

Por otro lado, esto de las vacunas me recuerda a cosas que en otras épocas también eran incuestionables:


















Pero ahora no, ahora tenemos smartphones y esas cosas ya no suceden. Ahora somos muy listos y muy guays y ya no nos pueden engañar...


----------



## cthulhu (25 Mar 2021)

Me parece una total temeridad introducir una variable en un sistema complejísimo del cual se desconoce la inmensa mayoría de su funcionamiento.

Yo me planteo otra cuestión:
La famosa proteína Spike es lo que usa el supuesto virus a modo de llave para abrir determinadas entradas a las células, bien, se supone que esas entradas y esas cerraduras están ahí para que entre algo que sí es necesario y que también tiene esa "llave", con lo cual lo realmente malo del bicho no es la proteína Spike, sino el resto. El virus se cuela por una entrada que está ahí porque es necesario que alguien la use.

Lo que hace la pócima ARN es que tus propias células produzcan de manera exagerada esa proteína Spike de tal modo que tu SI piense que algo va mal, que es una invasión y reaccione contra TODO aquello que tenga la proteína Spike, sea el malvado coronavirus o sea otra cosa que te es necesaria y usa esa misma llave y puerta de entrada.
Es como si dejases la llave de tu casa al fontanero, al electricista y a la asistenta, para que entren cuando sea necesario pero un ladrón ha conseguido también una copia y hubieses entrenado a la policía para que mate a todo aquel que tenga una llave en lugar de atacar al que tenga otras características que lo identifiquen inequívocamente como ladrón. 

Es una burrada a toda luces, porque como no conoces la totalidad del funcionamiento de los procesos celulares y genéticos, tampoco sabes que otros organismos o entes usan la proteína Spike o algo similar, ni cuando o en que circunstancias. No tiene sentido que cojas una característica del virus que es muy posible que no sea específica, singular y perfectamente identificable, e intentes entrenar a tu SI contra eso, puede resultar en una reacción auto inmune bestial contra cualquier cosa que no es el virus.

Por otra parte, se nos dice que la cadena de ARN mensajero es una especie de "orden" para producir la proteína y también que el ARN es muy inestable (por eso lo de la conservación congelado y demás). Esto me hace plantearme también la cuestión de qué puede pasar si se introducen en tus células cadenas de ARN defectuosas, deterioradas o incompletas. Siguiendo la analogía eso sería que te llega una "orden" errónea y puede que produzcas cosas que no estaban en el guión.

Un despropósito sin paliativos que puede resultar en un verdadero apocalipsis si algo sale mal (que es lo más posible) ya que se quiere inocular a miles de millones de personas totalmente sanas.

Por favor que los científicos me rebatan si estoy equivocado y si no que hagan algo contra este experimento.


----------



## victortilla (25 Mar 2021)

Usted no puede decir semejante barbaridad


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Mar 2021)

cthulhu dijo:


> Me parece una total temeridad introducir una variable en un sistema complejísimo del cual se desconoce la inmensa mayoría de su funcionamiento.
> 
> Yo me planteo otra cuestión:
> La famosa proteína Spike es lo que usa el supuesto virus a modo de llave para abrir determinadas entradas a las células, bien, se supone que esas entradas y esas cerraduras están ahí para que entre algo que sí es necesario y que también tiene esa "llave", con lo cual lo realmente malo del bicho no es la proteína Spike, sino el resto. El virus se cuela por una entrada que está ahí porque es necesario que alguien la use.
> ...



Exacto.

Con las "vacunas" de ARN/ADN estamos manipulando un sistema complejísimo del cual se ignora más de lo que se sabe.

En mi trimestre de Inmunología 2 cosas me quedaron claras: El SI es un rompecabezas (literal) de muy difícil comprensión, y con enormes incertidumbres sobre su funcionamiento.

Es como si te pones a "mejorar" un reloj mecánico sin ser relojero. Igual te sale bien...o igual no.



victortilla dijo:


> Usted no puede decir semejante barbaridad



Claro que puedo.

No digo que las "vacunas" harán esto o lo otro.

Digo que TEMO que harán esto o lo otro. 

Hablo de mi estado de ánimo, no de las "vacunas".


----------



## spinor (25 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Mi cualificación para este hilo es que recibí un trimestre de Inmunología en el siglo pasado.
> 
> Alguien dirá que he estudiado poca Inmunología y hace ya varias décadas, que sé poco y obsoleto. Por ejemplo aún hablo con terminología obsoleta como "Linfocitos CD4".
> 
> ...



No tienes ni idea de virologia ni inmunología. En ese trimestre no aprendiste nada.

Las vacunas tradicionales de virus atenuado también hackean tus propias celulas para fabricar proteinas virales, al igual que con las vacunas de ARNm. Es algo totalmente esperable. En caso de hackear una celula dendrítica, esta acabará activando a los CD4+ y CD8+ en los ganglios linfaticos. En caso de hackear una celula muscular, esta seguramente acabe destruida por los CD8+.

Este ed un proceso presente en todos los vertebrados con mandibulas y la base de las vacunas desde hace 200 años, si no tenemos en cuenta las de virus inactivado o subunidad.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Mar 2021)

spinor dijo:


> Las vacunas tradicionales de virus atenuado también hackean tus propias celulas para fabricar proteinas virales, al igual que con las vacunas de ARNm



es usted un ignorante perfecto.

Aporte una sola fuente respaldando ese disparate, le reto


----------



## belenus (25 Mar 2021)




----------



## spinor (25 Mar 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Lo que hace esta vacuna es decirle a unas células que fabriquen la proteína a la que hay que atacar y que nuestro sistema inmunitario debe actuar para atacar esas proteínas malvadas.
> 
> Es decir, le enseñas a tu propio cuerpo a fabricar elementos perniciosos para ti mismo, la más mínima aplicación de la lógica no aguanta este sistema.



Segun tu logica de mierda la vacuna de la viruela, sarampion, paperas, rubeola, rotavirus, polio, varicela y sarampión tampoco tienen lógica, porque todas ellas se basan en tener un virus multiplicandose en tu cuerpo.

Pon el enlace al estudio donde 100% de los hurones murieron, que yo lo vea.


----------



## Feyerabend (25 Mar 2021)

Yo mismo no tengo mucha idea de inmunología pero tengo un amigo investigador que publica en Nature a veces y le pregunté esto mismo que comenta AYN RANDiano2, es decir, por qué esta tecnología tan compleja. Su respuesta fue que se ha aprovechado una línea de investigación contra el cáncer que también usa ARN y que con ella es fácil crear las vacunas y adaptarlas a posibles mutaciones debido a que solo hay que cambiar el ARN mientras que las vacunas tradicionales requieren más esfuerzo para ser reajustadas ante posibles mutaciones.

No pretendo posicionarme, solo dejar la argumentación de alguien que considero fiable.


----------



## Manufacturer (25 Mar 2021)

spinor dijo:


> Segun tu logica de mierda la vacuna de la viruela, sarampion, paperas, rubeola, rotavirus, polio, varicela y sarampión tampoco tienen lógica, porque todas ellas se basan en tener un virus multiplicandose en tu cuerpo.
> 
> Pon el enlace al estudio donde 100% de los hurones murieron, que yo lo vea.



Resumiéndolo todo aún más:

Hacen que tengas alergia de ti mismo y te meten un recordatorio cada 6 meses: ¿Qué podría salir mal?


----------



## menos_16 (25 Mar 2021)

cthulhu dijo:


> Lo que hace la pócima ARN es que tus propias células produzcan de manera exagerada esa proteína Spike de tal modo que tu SI piense que algo va mal, que es una invasión y reaccione contra TODO aquello que tenga la proteína Spike, sea el malvado coronavirus o sea otra cosa que te es necesaria y usa esa misma llave y puerta de entrada.
> Es como si dejases la llave de tu casa al fontanero, al electricista y a la asistenta, para que entren cuando sea necesario pero un ladrón ha conseguido también una copia y hubieses entrenado a la policía para que mate a todo aquel que tenga una llave en lugar de atacar al que tenga otras características que lo identifiquen inequívocamente como ladrón.



efectivamente pero eso es lo mismo que hace el virus ¿no?

Es como quien hace un simulacro de incendios, la vacuna por ARNm va a provocar un simulacro de infeccionpor coronavirus, . Si esto puede desbarajustar uno o varios parametros del incomprendido sistema inmune , tambien lo haria el virus de igual forma ¿o no? a lo que habria que sumarle el caracter destructivo de la infeccion.

De alguna manera tu sistema inmune lucha contra el virus y lo distingue del resto de elementos de tu organismo, si es capaz de reconocerlo y diferenciarlo, esto es solo un simulacro, dandole tiempo al SI de adaptarse al invasor.

En resumiendo, no no es una variable nueva en la ecuacion, es una de las variables que ya están en el virus.
La aislas y separas del virus , y la introduces en un mecanismo de replicación para no tener que hacer esto millones de veces, ARNm.
para mi si tienes sentido, todo el sentido.

Y respondiendo al segundo punto del ARNm, creo que tiene razón, la inestabilidad es un factor dificil de medir y por lo tanto calcular sus consecuencias. pero seguramente sean factores colaterales reducidos y poco perniciosos, no creo que se cree un monstruo destructivo por un error de inestabilidad.


----------



## spinor (25 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> es usted un ignorante perfecto.
> 
> Aporte una sola fuente respaldando ese disparate, le reto



Tienes que ser troll, no me jodas. Es lo primero que se aprende sobre las vacunas. 

¿Por qué crees que se distingue entre una vacuna atenuada y una inactivada? La atenuada es capaz de replicarse pero sin provocar la enfermedad. De hecho es un peligro de la vacuna oral de la polio, al multiplicarse puede mutar y ser capaz de provocar la enfermedad.









Sabin Vaccine Reversion in the Field: a Comprehensive Analysis of Sabin-Like Poliovirus Isolates in Nigeria


To assess the dynamics of genetic reversion of live poliovirus vaccine in humans, we studied molecular evolution in Sabin-like poliovirus isolates from Nigerian acute flaccid paralysis cases obtained from routine surveillance. We employed a novel modeling ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Puedes empezar por estos enlaces o la Wikipedia. Aunque en tu caso mejor por un libro de biologia de instituto. Aprende primero las partes de una celula, qué es un virus y cómo infecta, etc.






Attenuated Vaccine - an overview | ScienceDirect Topics







www.sciencedirect.com













Vaccine Types


There are several different types of vaccines. Each type is designed to teach your immune system how to fight off germs—and the serious diseases they cause.




www.vaccines.gov


----------



## Padre Pio (25 Mar 2021)




----------



## spinor (25 Mar 2021)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Resumiéndolo todo aún más:
> 
> Hacen que tengas alergia de ti mismo y te meten un recordatorio cada 6 meses: ¿Qué podría salir mal?









Esto es lo que salió mal, por culpa de las malvadas vacunas se han erradicado muchisimas enfermedades.

Pero viendo que ni sabes qué es una alergia, pena que no hayas pillado la polio o la viruela.


----------



## victortilla (25 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> Con las "vacunas" de ARN/ADN estamos manipulando un sistema complejísimo del cual se ignora más de lo que se sabe.
> 
> ...



Usted no puede temer semejante barbaridad


----------



## cthulhu (25 Mar 2021)

menos_16 dijo:


> efectivamente pero eso es lo mismo que hace el virus ¿no?
> 
> Es como quien hace un simulacro de incendios, la vacuna por ARNm va a provocar un simulacro de infeccionpor coronavirus, . Si esto puede desbarajustar uno o varios parametros del incomprendido sistema inmune , tambien lo haria el virus pero con consecuencias mas graves ya que se si seria infeccionso, esto no va a destruir celulas, de forma previsible.
> 
> ...



No, no es un simulacro de infección por coronavirus, eso sería una vacuna tradicional. Aquí le indicas al SI que una proteína te está invadiendo. Pero no sabes si el COVID19 es el único que tiene esa proteína para la que tus células tienen receptores, con lo cual es muy posible que esos receptores estén ahí para algo que necesites y ese algo entre mediante una proteína igual o muy parecida a la del virus.


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> Con las "vacunas" de ARN/ADN estamos manipulando un sistema complejísimo del cual se ignora más de lo que se sabe.
> 
> ...



Es que aún a día de hoy no sabemos cómo funciona en realidad el cuerpo humano. Como para chutar a la gente un Frankenstein como ese; los efectos son imprevisibles, por eso se han curado en salud (no se hacen responsables)


----------



## Manufacturer (25 Mar 2021)

spinor dijo:


> Esto es lo que salió mal, por culpa de las malvadas vacunas se han erradicado muchisimas enfermedades.
> 
> Pero viendo que ni sabes qué es una alergia, pena que no hayas pillado la polio o la viruela.




Está usted comparando naranjas con manzanas. Si lee usted el hilo, está todo bien explicadito por el OP. De hecho este hilo trata de la extraña y peligrosa forma de funcionar de estas ponzoñas que pasan por convertirle a usted en un organismo modificado genéticamente con una justificación de lo más tonta...
Podrían llegar a funcionar como una vacuna en el mejor de los escenarios, pero no son una vacuna.
Imagine que usted tiene un boeing 747 y tiene un problema con las ruedas. En el mejor de los escenarios, el mecánico le arreglará la rueda, el problema es que ese mismo mecánico, al marcharse, le vaciará la caja de herramientas en el reactor...


Definición de Alergia:

Conjunto de alteraciones de carácter respiratorio, nervioso o eruptivo que se producen en el sistema inmunológico por una extremada sensibilidad del organismo a ciertas sustancias a las que ha sido expuesto, y que en condiciones normales no causan esas alteraciones.


----------



## spinor (25 Mar 2021)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Está usted comparando naranjas con manzanas. Si lee usted el hilo, está todo bien explicadito por el OP. De hecho este hilo trata de la extraña y peligrosa forma de funcionar de estas ponzoñas que pasan por convertirle a usted en un organismo modificado genéticamente con una justificación de lo más tonta...
> Podrían llegar a funcionar como una vacuna en el mejor de los escenarios, pero no son una vacuna.
> Imagine que usted tiene un boeing 747 y tiene un problema con las ruedas. En el mejor de los escenarios, el mecánico le arreglará la rueda, el problema es que ese mismo mecánico, al marcharse, le vaciará la caja de herramientas en el reactor...



Las vacunas de ARNm no te modifican más los genes que las vacunas tradicionales. Pero claro, no sabrás ni lo que es la polimerasa, como para hablar de vacunas.


----------



## Manufacturer (25 Mar 2021)

spinor dijo:


> Las vacunas de ARNm no te modifican más los genes que las vacunas tradicionales. Pero claro, no sabrás ni lo que es la polimerasa, como para hablar de vacunas.



Usted no sabe lo que es una alergia, como para dar lecciones. Tampoco lo que es una vacuna.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2021)

Es posible que eso ocurra.
El ARN-M hace que la celula exprese en su superficie el SPIKE del virus. La celula dendritica reconoce ese SPIKE como agente infeccioso y lo fagocita. Después tritura toda esa célula para presentar lo que ha triturado en la superficie y se va a los glangios linfaticos a presentar los antigenos a los linfocitos. Los linfocitos en principio habían sido cribados para que no reaccionaran con los antígenos propios, pero puede ser que alguna mutación o la activación de un gen haya dejado desfasado el mapa de histocompatibilidad, y que queden linfocitos en reserva no cribados que reaccionen ante esas nuevas formas proteicas endogenas, que han aparecido por mutación o aparecer con la edad o con los cambios epigeneticos.


----------



## spinor (25 Mar 2021)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Definición de Alergia:
> 
> Conjunto de alteraciones de carácter respiratorio, nervioso o eruptivo que se producen en el sistema inmunológico por una extremada sensibilidad del organismo a ciertas sustancias a las que ha sido expuesto, y que en condiciones normales no causan esas alteraciones.



Ahora solo te queda entender lo que lees y darte cuenta de que eso no se produce con las vacunas para la mayoria de la gente.


----------



## spinor (25 Mar 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es posible que eso ocurra.
> El ARN-M hace que la celula exprese en su superficie el SPIKE del virus. La celula dendritica reconoce ese SPIKE como agente infeccioso y lo fagocita. Después tritura toda esa célula para presentar lo que ha triturado en la superficie y se va a los glangios linfaticos a presentar los antigenos a los linfocitos. Los linfocitos en principio habían sido cribados para que no reaccionaran con los antígenos propios, pero puede ser que alguna mutación o la activación de un gen haya dejado desfasado el mapa de histocompatibilidad, y que queden linfocitos en reserva no cribados que reaccionen ante esas nuevas formas proteicas endogenas.



Como todas vacunas y todos los antígenos del universo. Eso bien que no lo dices.


----------



## Manufacturer (25 Mar 2021)

spinor dijo:


> Ahora solo te queda entender lo que lees y darte cuenta de que eso no se produce con la vacunas para la mayoria de la gente.



Para empezar, esas porquerías no son vacunas, son otra cosa.


----------



## spinor (25 Mar 2021)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Para empezar, esas porquerías no son vacunas, son otra cosa.



Son aviones? Son enchufes? Son teteras? No, espera son gatos. ¿Correcto?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2021)

No, en las vacunas de virus atenuados o inutilizados la dendritica se zampa el virus y presenta SOLO antigenos viricos. los antigenos estan mucho mas presentes fuera de la superficie celular que en la superficie celular. No pasa eso con las de ARN en donde el antigeno virico se expresa en la superficie celular mayormente



spinor dijo:


> Como todas vacunas y todos los antígenos del universo. Eso bien que no lo dices.


----------



## menos_16 (25 Mar 2021)

cthulhu dijo:


> No, no es un simulacro de infección por coronavirus, eso sería una vacuna tradicional. Aquí le indicas al SI que una proteína te está invadiendo. Pero no sabes si el COVID19 es el único que tiene esa proteína para la que tus células tienen receptores, con lo cual es muy posible que esos receptores estén ahí para *algo que necesites* y ese algo entre mediante una proteína igual o muy parecida a la del virus.



Claro, pero eso es lo que ocurre cuando el covid te invade y tus anticuerpos lo atacan, y la gente sobrevive ¿no? ¿tus anticuerpos se dedican a atacar a ese *algo que necesites* cuando te infectas de covid?.

Lo mires como lo mires no debe ser diferente la reacción de su sistema inmune, frente al virus que frente a la proteína esa, puesto que son virtualmente identicos


----------



## Manufacturer (25 Mar 2021)

spinor dijo:


> Son aviones? Son enchufes? Son teteras? No, espera son gatos. ¿Correcto?



Son mutágenos. Como mucho, son medicamentos de emergencia de comercialización condicional. Sus patéticos intentos de pedantería por un lado, no concuerdan con sus estúpidas respuestas.
Detrás de todo esto más mucho más de lo que el ojo puede ver, Hay virólogos y profesionales médicos que saben mucho más que usted advirtiendo de los peligros que ya se están manifestando.
Va a morir mucha gente gracias a tontuelos con ínfulas como usted.


----------



## spinor (25 Mar 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No, en las vacunas de virus atenuados o inutilizados la dendritica se zampa el virus y presenta SOLO antigenos viricos. los antigenos estan mucho mas presentes fuera de la superficie celular que en la superficie celular. No pasa eso con las de ARN en donde el antigeno virico se expresa en la superficie celular mayormente



Con una vacuna atenuada, el virus va a infectar celulas. Por lo que van a ser fagocitadas por DCs tambien.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (25 Mar 2021)

spinor dijo:


> Esto es lo que salió mal, por culpa de las malvadas vacunas se han erradicado muchisimas enfermedades.
> 
> Pero viendo que ni sabes qué es una alergia, pena que no hayas pillado la polio o la viruela.



No son similares y lo explican grandes epidemiólogos.

Si son tan similares por lo que tu dices y no hay tanto problema, respóndemé.

¿Por que no son recomendadas a los menores de 16 años?

Ya te lo digo yo no las han probado.

¿Por que no son recomendadas para embarazadas?

Ya te lo digo yo por que no las han probado.

¿Por que no son recomendadas para personas con problemas de coagulación?

Ya te lo digo yo, por que no tienen ni puta idea.

Y otra cosa que no me cabe en la cabeza. Si tanto es por que con el Arn se hacen más rápidas por que tenemos vacunas con 4 cepas de la gripe todos los años (si por que ya están testeadas desde hace la tira y ultracomprobadas, pero ya dieron problemas en Corea del Sur) y no se ha esperado a una vacuna de antígeno tradicional.

Ya te lo digo yo por que interesa inocular para experimentar a escala planetaria. El que se enchufe esto no pasa de ser una cobaya.

El principio de precaución te dice que es mejor esperar.


----------



## spinor (25 Mar 2021)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Son mutágenos. Como mucho, son medicamentos de emergencia de comercialización condicional. Sus patéticos intentos de pedantería por un lado, no concuerdan con sus estúpidas respuestas.
> Detrás de todo esto más mucho más de lo que el ojo puede ver, Hay virólogos y profesionales médicos que saben mucho más que usted advirtiendo de los peligros que ya se están manifestando.
> Va a morir mucha gente gracias a tontuelos con ínfulas como usted.



Ponme un solo estudio que demuestre que las vacunas de mARN contra el virus son mutagenicas.


----------



## 4motion (25 Mar 2021)

spinor dijo:


> Ponme un solo estudio que demuestre que las vacunas de mARN contra el virus son mutagenicas.



Pongame USTED un ESTUDIO donde se DEMUESTRE que no lo SEA.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2021)

En las atenuadas el genoma del virus está completo o puede producir copias funcionales con lo cual extravasan al medio circulante. La probabilidad de que el antigeno se encuentre en la superficie es muy bajo comparado con que se encuentre en el compartimento vascular. El presentador casi siempre se los topara circulantes.
En el de ARN-M no generan copias funcionales sino que el antigeno basicamente que se queda en superficie. La probabilidad de encontrarlo en la superficie celular es muchisimo mayor y mucho mayor la probabilidad de una respuesta autoinmune.




spinor dijo:


> Con una vacuna atenuada, el virus va a infectar celulas. Por lo que van a ser fagocitadas por DCs tambien.


----------



## cerero (25 Mar 2021)

Página interesante.






Preguntas y respuestas sobre la vacunación COVID-19


Preguntas frecuentes sobre la vacunación COVID-19: efectos secundarios, seguridad, beneficios, cuÃ¡ndo y dÃ³nde vacunarse.Vacunas contra el nuevo coronavirus disponibles en España.




www.vacunacovid.gob.es




.


----------



## Pinchazo (25 Mar 2021)

spinor dijo:


> Ahora solo te queda entender lo que lees y darte cuenta de que eso no se produce con la vacunas para la mayoria de la gente.



Mire... No he intervenido en este hilo porque es un claro hilo de búsqueda de atención del AynRandiano como siempre.

Tal y como él lo plantea, parece que a todo el mundo que le hayan metido o vayan a pinchar una vacuna vaya a experimentar este tipo de problemas.

Y no, no lo creo. Ni siquiera las cosas funcionan como él las describe.

Pero es un hecho que el sistema inmunitario es complicado, y que el desarrollo de enfermedades autoinmunes es posible. De hecho, se han manifestado casos de alergias a raíz de las vacunas. Igual que otros efectos nocivos. Nada nuevo, por otro lado.

Nos dicen... "las ventajas superan a las desventajas". El caso es que hay motivos para sospechar. Esta enfermedad no es ni de lejos una enfermedad de alta mortalidad. Además, tiene un claro sesgo poblacional, y no es lo mismo hablar de vacunar a ancianos con una probabilidad de mortalidad casi de un orden de magnitud mayor que a toda la población.

Las enfermedades autoinmunes es más probable que se desarrollen en el momento de la exposición máxima, pero no es necesariamente cierto, además de que existe el efecto acumulativo.

La cuestión es que el covid ha superado el punto de no retorno. No porque metas vacunas a toda la población del planeta va a desaparecer. Está mutando ya con más rapidez que el despliegue de vacunas, lo que implica que habría que vacunar periódicamente y de forma continua a toda la población.

Cada vacuna es un riesgo, y aún está por ver, podría ser hasta sea un riesgo acumulativo. Es por eso que las medicinas no hay que tomarlas alegremente, sino si hay una justificación fuerte, porque la incertidumbre la reacción también lo es.
No como hecatombe, pero sí como factor que haga superar el "perjuicio a la ventaja" el tema de las enfermedades autoinmunes, no es algo que se pueda descartar a la ligera, aún más si la experiencia con las vacunas ARNm no es suficiente para ese tipo de experiencia, que llevaría bastantes años de estudio. Como no se despliegan de la misma manera en el cuerpo, tampoco se puede descartar que el cuerpo reaccione de forma diferente, con consecuencias a largo plazo que NO se van a reflejar en los estudios actuales, simplemente porque no ha habido tiempo para estudiarlo a fondo.

Y además, si la evidencia estuviera pero no hubiera trascendido, es obvio que las farmacéuticas intentarían taparlo, igual que Astrazeneca ha intentado hacer con sus casos de trombos. Se juegan el negocio.

No me diga que no existe LA POSIBILIDAD, de que a largo plazo, las vacunas de este tipo tengan una mayor incidencia de casos de enfermedades autoinmunes. NO LO SABEMOS. Simplemente la experiencia es demasiado reciente.

Y lo que sí sabemos es que la quieren meter a todo el mundo, deprisa y corriendo, sobre una ventaja muy cuestionable, que es reducir los casos de covid, cuando este virus va a mutar y va a venir una nueva ola sobre la cual la vacuna anterior no ayuda en nada.

Y si algo huele más a chamusquina es que... ¿quien se beneficiará de vender medicamentos para esos potenciales enfermos? ¡Oh, casualidad! Los mismos que nos venden las vacunas.
¿Entiende ahora porque es natural sospechar?

Yo no sospecho de la ciencia. Pero sospecho de las malas artes de aquellos que buscan negocio y tienen conflictos de intereses.

Por esa razón, para aceptar una vacuna, es lógico demandar un beneficio más claro (grupos de riesgo) y una ruta más segura (vacunas tradicionales para quien pueda pagarlas). Puedo entender que las vacunas ARNm sean más baratas y rápidas de desplegar, por lo que, según el contexto, tengan sentido. Pero oiga... que si se trata de meternos cosas al cuerpo, muchos no tenemos problema en pagarnos una vacuna diferente.... si consideramos apropiado hacerlo.

Que no nos den opción a elegir, que nos presionen para que nos la metamos sin rechistar, que hagan un despliegue masivo, un montón de medidas erráticas y sin sentido, entienda que no ayuda a dar confianza a la población.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (25 Mar 2021)

Estos hilos no desentrañarán el funcionamiento completo del sistema inmune. Pero son esenciales para que cada uno de nosotros haga su particular balanza de riesgo-beneficio. Aquí hay una Duda Razonable.

El cuerpo humano es como una ciudad de 50 mil millones de células viviendo juntas. Pasan muchas cosas, todas a la vez, dentro, más los factores externos, lo que comes, el buen tiempo o el hambre que pasó mi abuelo y marcó mi ADN. Es un sistema no lineal. Complejo, con muchos factores cuyo peso no se conoce. Realimentado, donde los efectos se convierten en causa. Está en los límites del conocimiento actual, que avanza rápido; sin ir más lejos, los resultados de este macroexperimento genético cambiarán la medicina.

Entonces recurrimos a simplificaciones, que son imprescindibles para ayudarnos a vivir.
El viejo (90% de las veces) se pone la vacuna porque es gratis. El médico (90% de ellos) sigue las directrices que le mandan. Otros, por miedo al qué diran. Las farmacéuticas están a ganar pasta. No miran más. 
¿Hay una conspiración de medios, empresas y abuelos en una mesa grande con el jefe en la sombra acariciando un gato?. NO. ¿Están todos compinchados?. Pues sí, aunque por diferentes razones. No necesitas una conspiración para ganar pasta o para sentirte arropado por el rebaño.

Yo lo comparo a la burbuja inmobiliaria. ¿Había una organización Spectra con el malo con gato en la cabecera?. ¿Conspiraban los medios, los promotores, las constructoras, los bancos, el PP y mi cuñada para subir los precios?. No. ¿Estaban compinchados?. Pues sí, sí lo estaban. Todos ganan o creen ganar pasta con ello, todos tiran en la misma dirección, conscientemente o no. No se podía discutir sobre el tema. Yo saqué mis conclusiones (en gran parte gracias a Burbuja) y las usé, pero me sirvieron a mí, no para convencer a nadie.

Ahora son las vacunas. Tenemos una duda razonable, nos metemos en este chapapote, y vemos que los datos y los razonamientos no sirven para discutir. ¿Será más fuerte el guanoARN o mis linfocitos?. ¿Y todos los que no tienen efectos secundarios? ¿Y todos los inmunes al virus?. ¿Qué ha pasado en su sistema?. Demasiado complejo, demasiadas lagunas. Al final recurrimos a la simplificación y sacamos una conclusión. "Vacúnate porque lo manda la tele", dicen. Y sólo te queda la conclusión, sencilla y concisa: "Tú primero, ya si eso voy mañana".


----------



## abe heinsenberg (25 Mar 2021)

spinor dijo:


> Son aviones? Son enchufes? Son teteras? No, espera son gatos. ¿Correcto?



*Función de las vacunas*
Las vacunas son muy eficaces, y son la mejor protección contra muchas enfermedades graves. La mayoría de las personas que se vacunan tendrán inmunidad (protección) contra la enfermedad.
pero me dicen que una vez vacunado puedo contagiarme .llevar mascarilla y distancia social,


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2021)

existen proteinas que regulan genes que provocan la apoptosis, la dinamica celular es muy compleja. No hace falta que causen mutaciones, basta con que activen un gen a destiempo y te sale pelo en la frente



4motion dijo:


> Pongame USTED un ESTUDIO donde se DEMUESTRE que no lo SEA.


----------



## spinor (25 Mar 2021)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> No son similares y lo explican grandes epidemiólogos.
> 
> Si son tan similares por lo que tu dices y no hay tanto problema, respóndemé.
> 
> ...



Ya se estan probando en menores de 16.

Ya se estan probando en embarazadas, aunque en EEUU se deja la vacunacion en embarazadas a decision del medico.

Las vacunas estan recomendadas en gente con problemas de coagulacion, solo tienen que estar mas supervisados. Eso pasa siempre que les pinchen con una aguja.

¿Cual es la vacuna tradicional? Las vacunas atenudas pueden presentar muchos más problemas. Si te refieres a vacunas inactivadas, en China ya las estan poniendo. Si te refieres a vacunas de subunidad, la Novavax será aprobada en uno o dos meses seguramente.


----------



## spinor (25 Mar 2021)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> *Función de las vacunas*
> Las vacunas son muy eficaces, y son la mejor protección contra muchas enfermedades graves. La mayoría de las personas que se vacunan tendrán inmunidad (protección) contra la enfermedad.
> pero me dicen que una vez vacunado puedo contagiarme .llevar mascarilla y distancia social,



Cuando te enteres que con la vacuna de la polio que se administra en los paises del primer mundo, te puedes contagiar, te explota la cabeza.


----------



## cthulhu (25 Mar 2021)

menos_16 dijo:


> Claro, pero eso es lo que ocurre cuando el covid te invade y tus anticuerpos lo atacan, y la gente sobrevive ¿no? ¿tus anticuerpos se dedican a atacar a ese *algo que necesites* cuando te infectas de covid?.
> 
> Lo mires como lo mires no debe ser diferente la reacción de su sistema inmune, frente al virus que frente a la proteína esa, puesto que son virtualmente identicos



No lo has entendido. La supuesta vacuna de ARN no produce todo el virus, sólo reproduce la proteína Spike, la quetiene por fuerza que ser muy similar a otra para que el virus consiga engañar a la célula para entrar.
Determinadas células tienen unos receptores que hacen que la célula se abra con la proteína, con lo cual se infiere que hay algo que la célula necesita que tiene una proteína spike muy similar a la del virus y es eso lo que usa el Covid-19 para colarse.
Si sólo produces esa proteína haces que tu sistema inmune ataque a TODO lo que la lleve, no sólo al virus. 
Si coges la infección de manera natural es muy posible que tu SI reconozca al virus de otra manera que no es esa proteína y atacará sólo al virus.


----------



## Narkunda (25 Mar 2021)

Pues nos vamos a quedar sin mujeres entonces porque *TODAS* las que yo conozco ya se han vacunado o tienen intención y están convencidas de hacerlo. Da igual la edad o condición, el chute ARN y modificar tu genética para frenar la plandemia es la moda.


----------



## FrandeSales (25 Mar 2021)

galdubat dijo:


> Con aquel capitulo de "el cuerpo humano es así " o "la vida es así " no recuerdo cual era, aquel adoctrinamiento era los suficientemente util para saber el riesgo.
> 
> El aquel capitulo, chutaban unos virus, el pelirojo. Luego los caballeros blancos lo ataban a un tablwro y lo analizaban con lupas. Sacaban una formula que metian en sus naves, pata gasear a los demas virus pelirojos. !Cojones! Si ves esos dibujos de la versión oficial, de la infeccion vírica te engeras de que eso del RNA no es una vacuna.
> 
> ...



esos dibujos son ORO

Si tuviera un crío me aseguraría que viese la puta serie entera

Cómo se nota que son dibujos antes de la era pre charo, en que no se trataba a los niños como si fueran subnormales


----------



## abe heinsenberg (25 Mar 2021)

spinor dijo:


> Cuando te enteres que con la vacuna de la polio que se administra en los paises del primer mundo, te puedes contagiar, te explota la cabeza.



claro,por eso hay que llevar bozal,distancia social y toque de queda,se nota que tienes interés en el negocio,ponte todas las vacunas el bozal y vota a la pezoe


----------



## spinor (25 Mar 2021)

cthulhu dijo:


> No lo has entendido. La supuesta vacuna de ARN no produce todo el virus, sólo reproduce la proteína Spike, la quetiene por fuerza que ser muy similar a otra para que el virus consiga engañar a la célula para entrar.
> Determinadas células tienen unos receptores que hacen que la célula se abra con la proteína, con lo cual se infiere que hay algo que la célula necesita que tiene una proteína spike muy similar a la del virus y es eso lo que usa el Covid-19 para colarse.
> Si sólo produces esa proteína haces que tu sistema inmune ataque a TODO lo que la lleve, no sólo al virus.
> Si coges la infección de manera natural es muy posible que tu SI reconozca al virus de otra manera que no es esa proteína y atacará sólo al virus.



Falso, lo anticuerpos y CTLs generados tanto por una infeccion natural como por vacunas mARN atacarán a aquello que exprese el épitope de unos pocos aminoácidos, bien sea de la proteina S u otras protenias adicionalmente en el caso de infección natural.

No hay autoinmunidad contra ACE2 ni neuropilin-1.

¿También te dan miedo las vacunas de subunidad como las de la gripe?


----------



## Manufacturer (25 Mar 2021)

Pepitacus Habilis dijo:


> Estos hilos no desentrañarán el funcionamiento completo del sistema inmune. Pero son esenciales para que cada uno de nosotros haga su particular balanza de riesgo-beneficio. Aquí hay una Duda Razonable.
> 
> El cuerpo humano es como una ciudad de 50 mil millones de células viviendo juntas. Pasan muchas cosas, todas a la vez, dentro, más los factores externos, lo que comes, el buen tiempo o el hambre que pasó mi abuelo y marcó mi ADN. Es un sistema no lineal. Complejo, con muchos factores cuyo peso no se conoce. Realimentado, donde los efectos se convierten en causa. Está en los límites del conocimiento actual, que avanza rápido; sin ir más lejos, los resultados de este macroexperimento genético cambiarán la medicina.
> 
> ...



Cuando se quiere inocular al total de la población mundial poniendo su salud en alto riesgo, se encarcela domiciliarimente a los ciudadanos, y se destruye la economía, no tiene sentido hablar de beneficios económicos... Se trata de poder. Esta gente no ve el dinero como usted o como yo, Estamos hablando de gobiernos poniendo en juego su capital más importante (el humano), su continuidad (Más que posible afectación del sistema reproductivo), destrucción de sectores clave para ciertos países como el turismo... Joder, si hasta hablan abiertamente de un gran reset. 
Si usted trata de desmentir la existencia de intencionalidad y planificación de lo que está sucediendo porque los que están arriba no tengan la imagen arquetípica y caricaturesca de una serie de dibujos animados, el argumento es bastante pobre.

También tienen su disfraz de malvado gilipollas.


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> existen proteinas que regulan genes que provocan la apoptosis, la dinamica celular es muy compleja. No hace falta que causen mutaciones, basta con que activen un gen a destiempo y te sale pelo en la frente



Lo de las mutaciones es el típico argumento de los que intentan desacreditar a los que dudan y cuestionan esta clase de tratamientos.... poniéndolos en su boca. Como el funcionamiento del organismo es muy complejo, basta con alterar algo para que se active lo que en condiciones normales no tendría que activarse.


----------



## spinor (25 Mar 2021)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> claro,por eso hay que llevar bozal,distancia social y toque de queda,se nota que tienes interés en el negocio,ponte todas las vacunas el bozal y vota a la pezoe



No sabía que el psoe fue candidato en todos los continentes del mundo, en prácticamente todos los países. Si es que os encanta mezclar vuestras magufadas con la política.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (25 Mar 2021)

spinor dijo:


> No sabía que el psoe fue candidato en todos los continentes del mundo, en prácticamente todos los países. Si es que os encanta mezclar vuestras magufadas con la política.



ponte todas las vacunas,bozal y distancia social,es por tu bien,obedece


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2021)

Sí. Tambien veo que se emplea mucha falacia, si estas en contra de la inyeccion forzosa con el primer medicamento con tecnologia ARN que se ha comercializado bajo epigrafe de medicamento de urgencia y saltandose los periodos normales de pruebas, estas en contra de la expedición de Balmis para erradicar la viruela en el mundo.



arriondas dijo:


> Lo de las mutaciones es el típico argumento de los que intentan desacreditar a los que dudan y cuestionan esta clase de tratamientos.... poniéndolos en su boca. Como el funcionamiento del organismo es muy complejo, basta con alterar algo para que se active lo que en condiciones normales no tendría que activarse.


----------



## Pinchazo (25 Mar 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Sí. Tambien veo que se emplea mucha falacia, si estas en contra de la inyeccion forzosa con el primer medicamento con tecnologia ARN que se ha comercializado bajo epigrafe de medicamento de urgencia y saltandose los periodos normales de pruebas, estas en contra de la expedición de Balmis para erradicar la viruela en el mundo.



Demandar prudencia, transparencia y flexibilidad no es lo mismo que estar contra la ciencia, ni contra las premisas mismas de una vacuna.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2021)

Exacto, la realidad va a estar alli por mucho que pretendas ir contra ella.
Uno solo tiene que comparar las tasas de reacciones graves del propio paper de la vacuna de piffier A CORTO PLAZO con los efectos nulos que provoca el covid en general, para uir de la vacuna como de la peste. No estoy hablando de la viruela ni del sarampion, ojo, de esta vacuna.
Ademas que el echo de vacunarse esta rodeada por una serie de conductas de riesgo como que esté todo esterilizado ect, no te metan por equivocación lo que sea, y pilles una infección hospitalaria que son duras.



Pinchazo dijo:


> Demandar prudencia, transparencia y flexibilidad no es lo mismo que estar contra la ciencia, ni contra las premisas mismas de una vacuna.


----------



## mataresfacil (25 Mar 2021)

spinor dijo:


> Ya se estan probando en menores de 16.
> 
> Ya se estan probando en embarazadas, aunque en EEUU se deja la vacunacion en embarazadas a decision del medico.
> 
> ...



Pfizer, Moderna y Astranazeca aprueban a este pompero.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Extraoficialmente temo que ellos sí saben perfectmente qué va a pasar...



¿Por qué tan pocos foreros se dan cuenta de esto, que es tan obvio?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (25 Mar 2021)

victortilla dijo:


> Usted no puede decir semejante barbaridad




¿Decir que no hay que tocar es decir una barbaridad?

Mi filosofía de vida es que en el organismo hay que evitar tocar si se puede, y si a la fuerza hay que hacerlo, que estén plenamente demostrados los beneficios.

Y aquí es más que cuestionable que exista el COVID-19, y en caso de existir, los beneficios de esas "vacunas".

Pero allá cada uno, cada uno se mata/suicida como quiere.


----------



## Xάος (25 Mar 2021)

Para mí la prueba de fuego definitiva es que los políticos, jeques y reyes se están poniendo la vacuna china (si es que se ponen la vacuna de verdad y no están haciendo un paripé). Una vacuna normal, de las de toda la vida. Los experimentos ya para la plebe....


----------



## victortilla (25 Mar 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Decir que no hay que tocar es decir una barbaridad?
> 
> Mi filosofía de vida es que en el organismo hay que evitar tocar si se puede, y si a la fuerza hay que hacerlo, que estén plenamente demostrados los beneficios.
> 
> ...



Es difícil razonar con gente como tú, mejor te dejo a tu bola


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (25 Mar 2021)

victortilla dijo:


> Es difícil razonar con gente como tú, mejor te dejo a tu bola




Pues nada, oyes, metete esos venenitos para adentro. Te aconsejo que te las pongas todas.

Por cierto, cuenta de 2011 con 500 mensajes, eso huele a CM en la sombra...


----------



## etsai (25 Mar 2021)

Esto es como borrar al azar líneas del código fuente de un programa inimaginablemente complejo. Código fuente del cual tan sólo conocemos para que sirve el 10%, el resto son líneas de código basura que no sirven para nada según esta gente.

Este mono arrogante llamado 'ser humano' va a aprender de una hostia cual es su lugar en la Naturaleza.


----------



## victortilla (25 Mar 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Hace 12 años que no piso un médico, ni de la pública, ni privado.



Ánimo, y que siga así


----------



## reconvertido (25 Mar 2021)

Burbunvencido dijo:


> Todos estos datos prolijos, inacabables, a veces repetitivos, cruzados, solapados que AYN Randiano aporta sobre esta materia están muy bien.
> Pero al final, la cuestión clave en este asunto es bien simple:
> 
> a) los gobiernos, organismos y/o corporaciones farmacéuticas han desarrollado vacunas MALAS por desconocimiento, inutilidad, prisa, beneficio económico presente o futuro, locura, diversión, experimento u órdenes extraterrestres telepáticas de una civilización que nos prepara para invadirnos
> ...



Opción C:

Es una conspiración mundial apoyada en inutilidad mundial.

Es lo que genera un sistema de control social jerárquico como el nuestro.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (25 Mar 2021)

victortilla dijo:


> Ánimo, y que siga así




No tengo especialmente nada en contra de los médicos, pero me gusta saber cuidarme yo mismo, igual que no tengo nada en contra de los mecánicos, y llevo 20 años sin necesitar uno.


----------



## Pichorrica (25 Mar 2021)

spinor dijo:


> Cuando te enteres que con la vacuna de la polio que se administra en los paises del primer mundo, te puedes contagiar, te explota la cabeza.



Tu eres Oda.

Jojojojojojojojojo


----------



## IMPULSES (25 Mar 2021)

Digitalizacion = sobramos muchos
Tirar bombas queda ya feo, es más cool matar con vacunas


----------



## menos_16 (25 Mar 2021)

cthulhu dijo:


> No lo has entendido. La supuesta vacuna de ARN no produce todo el virus, sólo reproduce la proteína Spike, la quetiene por fuerza que ser muy similar a otra para que el virus consiga engañar a la célula para entrar.
> Determinadas células tienen unos receptores que hacen que la célula se abra con la proteína, con lo cual se infiere que hay algo que la célula necesita que tiene una proteína spike muy similar a la del virus y es eso lo que usa el Covid-19 para colarse.
> *Si sólo produces esa proteína haces que tu sistema inmune ataque a TODO lo que la lleve, no sólo al virus.*
> Si coges la infección de manera natural es muy posible que tu SI reconozca al virus de otra manera que no es esa proteína y atacará sólo al virus.



Si lo he entendido peor no lo razono como tu.

Si fuera como dices, si se atacase a todo lo que lleva dicha proteina, la mayoria de los vacunados tendrian una reacción adversa a la vacuna, y sencillamente no es así, Esto es de pura lógica, si no la vacuna es solo humo. Para eso se ha ensayado antes con ella.

El razonamiento del SI no es un reconocimiento tan simple de "if X posee proteina Y then atácalo", 
debe de ser algo mas complejo como "if X no en "lista blanca" y además tiene la proteina Y, entonces atácalo".

POr la misma regla de tres, tanbien infiero que el ARNm no solo codifica la proteian, tambien codifica otros elementos del virus para ayudarle a reconocerlo por otros cauces como enemigo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (25 Mar 2021)

etsai dijo:


> Esto es como borrar al azar líneas del código fuente de un programa inimaginablemente complejo. Código fuente del cual tan sólo conocemos para que sirve el 10%, el resto son líneas de código basura que no sirven para nada según esta gente.
> 
> Este mono arrogante llamado 'ser humano' va a aprender de una hostia cual es su lugar en la Naturaleza.




Este mono arrogante se cree que sabe más que la naturaleza o el universo, que nos trajo hasta aquí, hasta este lado.

Siempre pienso que ya antes de que naciéramos, antes de que tuviéramos memoria o capacidad para entender el mundo, la naturaleza ya estaba trabajando para nosotros para regalarnos un complejo organismo vivo, con trillones de células trabajando al unísono, para que pudiéramos venir a este lado de la existencia. Y algunos años después, cuando crecemos, nos creemos que podemos enseñarle algo a la naturaleza acerca del funcionamiento del cuerpo humano. Enternecedor... 

No hicimos nada para nacer, y no tendremos que hacer nada para morir, sólo hay que dejarse llevar y no entorpecer el proceso.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (25 Mar 2021)

menos_16 dijo:


> Si lo he entendido peor no lo razono como tu.
> 
> Si fuera como dices, si se atacase a todo lo que lleva dicha proteina, *la mayoria de los vacunados tendrian una reacción adversa a la vacuna*, y sencillamente no es así, Esto es de pura lógica, si no la vacuna es solo humo. Para eso se ha ensayado antes con ella.
> 
> ...




No sabes lo que les están inyectando exactamente...


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (25 Mar 2021)

pues yo tengo una enfermedad autoinmune , psoriasis , y no veas lo que jode , de momento no me va a mas crucemos los dedos porque los picores y sangrado son incapacitantes , puede ademas tener mas complicaciones y las soluciones que dan son ademas de caras inefectivas y solo ligeramente paliativas...por lo que he visto no tienen ni puta idea de como tratarlo en realidad..


----------



## Egam (25 Mar 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Por qué tan pocos foreros se dan cuenta de esto, que es tan obvio?



Porque esto se ha convertido en una religion o peor, una secta.
Aunque no existan estudios a largo plazo de los efectos de la vacuna, o te crees lo que te cuentan o estas en contra de la ciencia.
Como si la medicina, biologia, etc. fuesen ciencias exactas.


----------



## menos_16 (25 Mar 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> No sabes lo que les están inyectando exactamente...



Lo mismo que de cualquier otra vacuna no¿?

------------------------------------

la lógica es sencilla.

Sea por vacuna o por infección, mis propias celulas van a fabricar proteinas que mi SI tiene que aprender combatir, 

El COMO se produce la dosis inicial de proteinas, o la importancia de dichas proteínas en el organismo, a la fuerza tiene que ser indiferente, pues el VIRUS original tambien podria provocar el mismo problema, y normalmente no lo hace...
si no es asi, alguien me tiene que explicarmelo con un argumento nuevo.


----------



## spinor (25 Mar 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> En las atenuadas el genoma del virus está completo o puede producir copias funcionales con lo cual extravasan al medio circulante. La probabilidad de que el antigeno se encuentre en la superficie es muy bajo comparado con que se encuentre en el compartimento vascular. El presentador casi siempre se los topara circulantes.
> En el de ARN-M no generan copias funcionales sino que el antigeno basicamente que se queda en superficie. La probabilidad de encontrarlo en la superficie celular es muchisimo mayor y mucho mayor la probabilidad de una respuesta autoinmune.



Si tus celulas no son capaces de presentar antigeno mediante MHCI con una vacuna atenuada, tienes un problema.


----------



## spinor (25 Mar 2021)

4motion dijo:


> Pongame USTED un ESTUDIO donde se DEMUESTRE que no lo SEA.



Todos los estudios sobre la vacuna que no han encontrado efectos mutagénicos.

Pongame USTED un ESTUDIO donde se DEMUESTRE que no el cuerpo no produce unicornios en miniatura del tamaño de un átomo.


----------



## Charles B. (25 Mar 2021)

Antes morir que perder la vida.


----------



## victortilla (25 Mar 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> No tengo especialmente nada en contra de los médicos, pero me gusta saber cuidarme yo mismo, igual que no tengo nada en contra de los mecánicos, y llevo 20 años sin necesitar uno.



O sea que nunca le has hecho a tu vehículo su correspondiente mantenimiento (cambio de aceite, cambio de pastillas, cambio de neumáticos, revisiones...)


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (25 Mar 2021)

victortilla dijo:


> O sea que nunca le has hecho a tu vehículo su correspondiente mantenimiento (cambio de aceite, cambio de pastillas, cambio de neumáticos, revisiones...)




Bueno, sí, he ido a un cambiaruedas, pero esos no son mecánicos-mecánicos ¿no?

Si tuviera la máquina, yo mismo me lo haría.


----------



## Doctor Johnson (25 Mar 2021)

spinor dijo:


> Todos los estudios sobre la vacuna que no han encontrado efectos mutagénicos.
> 
> Pongame USTED un ESTUDIO donde se DEMUESTRE que no el cuerpo no produce unicornios en miniatura del tamaño de un átomo.



¡Enhorabuena, Burbujos!

Además de CMs de varios partidos y algún que otro _caballero-caballero/agent provocateur_, el foro ya cuenta con su propio becario de Castra&Amoñeca (o puede que sea Pfizer).


----------



## victortilla (25 Mar 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Bueno, sí, he ido a un cambiaruedas, pero esos no son mecánicos-mecánicos ¿no?
> 
> Si tuviera la máquina, yo mismo me lo haría.



Ahí te pasaste de troll


----------



## 4motion (25 Mar 2021)

spinor dijo:


> Todos los estudios sobre la vacuna que no han encontrado efectos mutagénicos.
> 
> Pongame USTED un ESTUDIO donde se DEMUESTRE que no el cuerpo no produce unicornios en miniatura del tamaño de un átomo.



Pero que estudios atontado esos de cuatro meses aprobados con prisas y datos falsos?

A quien coño queréis engañar? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2021)

Una cosa es que las CELULAS PRESENTADORAS de antígeno presenten los antigenos del virus una vez que los han triturado, y otra cosa muy distinta es que un célula cualquiera exprese antigenos viricos en su superficie a cascoporro gracias a ingeniería del ARN-M.

Este es el nivel que se esconde tras esa pedanteria. Venir a por lana y salir trasquiliado



spinor dijo:


> Si tus celulas no son capaces de presentar antigeno mediante MHCI con una vacuna atenuada, tienes un problema.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2021)

Ahora la lógica de los tratamientos médicos inyectables es que tú debes de demostrar que son perniciosos para impedir que se comercialicen.

Lo más tonto que ha parido cabra.



4motion dijo:


> Pero que estudios atontado esos de cuatro meses aprobados con prisas y datos falsos?
> 
> A quien coño queréis engañar?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (25 Mar 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ahora la lógica de los tratamientos médicos inyectables es que tú debes de demostrar que son perniciosos para impedir que se comercialicen.
> 
> Lo más tonto que ha parido cabra.



Claro la carga de la prueba se invierte y la responsabilidad por los muertos y amoñecados se exime.

Hijos de puta es poco.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Homófobo y tránsfobo (25 Mar 2021)

@Pedro el Romano va a morir de SIDA de todas maneras porque es maricón.


----------



## victortilla (25 Mar 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ahora la lógica de los tratamientos médicos inyectables es que tú debes de demostrar que son perniciosos para impedir que se comercialicen.
> 
> Lo más tonto que ha parido cabra.



La lógica es que si pasan todas las fases de ensayos clínicos salgan al mercado. Ahí es cuando a los magufos os toca demostrar que tenéis razón. Cosa que nunca ha pasado.


----------



## HArtS (25 Mar 2021)

Definición de Vacuna: *Agente biológico que provoca una respuesta inmune contra un antígeno específico derivado de un patógeno causante de enfermedades infecciosas*.

¿El ARN es un "agente biológico"? Sí, lo es.

¿Produce una respuesta inmune contra un antígeno específico derivado de un patógeno? Sí. Ya que ese ARNm induce la producción de una proteína viral. Y el sistema inmune produce anticuerpos contra esa proteína.





El Ariki Mau dijo:


> existen proteinas que regulan genes que provocan la apoptosis, la dinamica celular es muy compleja. No hace falta que causen mutaciones, basta con que activen un gen a destiempo y te sale pelo en la frente



Estás en lo correcto. Pero la presentación de antígenos por MHC-I y la apoptosis ocurren por vías de señalización distintas y las moléculas que participan en ambas vías son muy diferentes.

Los dos principales agentes capaces de desencadenar la apoptosis son las Mitocondrias (una seudo-bacteria que vive dentro de la célula) por una vía intrínseca y algunas células citotóxicas del sistema inmune, que desencadenan la apoptosis por una vía extrínseca.





cthulhu dijo:


> No lo has entendido. La supuesta vacuna de ARN no produce todo el virus, sólo reproduce la proteína Spike, la quetiene por fuerza que ser muy similar a otra para que el virus consiga engañar a la célula para entrar.



No es así. La proteína Spike del virus tiene como blanco una proteína llamada "ACE-2", la Enzima convertidora de angiotensina 2. Si haces un alineamiento entre ambas puedes ver que sus similitudes son muy pocas. Incluso algo más simple, si buscas la secuencia de la ACE-2 en alguna base de datos como Uniprot y corres una cosa llamada bast (que sirve para buscar proteínas similares) verás que no aparece la proteína Spike entre los resultados (porque no hay mayor similitud).



cthulhu dijo:


> Determinadas células tienen unos receptores que hacen que la célula se abra con la proteína, con lo cual se infiere que hay algo que la célula necesita que tiene una proteína spike muy similar a la del virus y es eso lo que usa el Covid-19 para colarse.
> Si sólo produces esa proteína haces que tu sistema inmune ataque a TODO lo que la lleve, no sólo al virus.



El funcionamiento del sistema inmune no es tan simple como planteas en tu comentario... Si fuera así todos tendríamos enfermedades autoinmunes todo el tiempo.

Lo que hace el sistema inmune (ya sea que se induzca a través de una vacuna o porque contraes la infección naturalmente), es producir anticuerpos que reconozcan segmentos de aminoácidos muy específicos dentro de las proteínas del patógeno, esos segmentos se conocen como epitope.


----------



## menos_16 (25 Mar 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Lo que hace el sistema inmune (ya sea que se induzca a través de una vacuna o porque contraes la infección naturalmente), es producir anticuerpos que reconozcan segmentos de aminoácidos muy específicos dentro de las proteínas del patógeno, esos segmentos se conocen como epitope.



Y de alguna manera esos segmentos están replicados en la codificacion ARNm de la vacuna. ¿verdad?.
Si es algo, en principio, muy especifico y despues de ciertos ensayos no se muestran efectos adversos de la vacuna, de forma evidente, a mi al menos se me hace dificil pensar que dentro de 2 años van a empezar a aparecer "diabeticos" (por poner un ejemplo) por que la vacuna esta afectando al normal funcionamiento de tal o cual mecanismo del pancreas.

Normalmente no existe un agente capaz de causar una enfermedad tan a largo plazo y que pase inadvertido, normalmente... 

(Pero a Chavez dicen que le inocularon el cancer no)


----------



## HArtS (25 Mar 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Una cosa es que las CELULAS PRESENTADORAS de antígeno presenten los antigenos del virus una vez que los han triturado, y otra cosa muy distinta es que un célula cualquiera exprese antigenos viricos en su superficie a cascoporro gracias a ingeniería del ARN-M.
> 
> Este es el nivel que se esconde tras esa pedanteria. Venir a por lana y salir trasquiliado



Prácticamente todas las células del organismo pueden presentar antígenos por vía MHC-I. Esta vía está asociada a antígenos provenientes de patógenos intracelulares (principalmente virus) y es el mecanismo mediante el cual una célula puede alertar al sistema inmune de que está siendo invadida por un patógeno intracelular. La vía que está restringida sólo a células presentadoras es la de MHC-II, que es la vía por la que se presentan antígenos de origen extracelular.


----------



## SkepticalMind (25 Mar 2021)

etsai dijo:


> Pues espero sinceramente que estés equivocado, porque como sea así podríamos enfrentarnos a un* desastre económico y social sin precedentes*. Más del que ya tenemos. No es ninguna broma la cosa, imaginaos en unos años a *cientos de miles de enfermos crónicos*, a ver que sociedad aguanta eso.



Un desastre que solucionarán "otros". Los responsables, nunca. Ejemplo de cómo van enseñando la patita:

He vivido en Tailandia (donde están vacunando con AstraMoñeca) y aún tengo contactos allí. Unos de ellos trabaja para el BOI (Comité Nacional de Inversión), que recientemente ha anunciado que darán incentivos fiscales a empresas que creen residencias de ancianos y den servicios a personas dependientes. Me chocó leer esto porque en ese país el concepto de residencias de ancianos no existe. Cada familia cuida a sus abuelos y los que no tienen a nadie van trampeando con lo que reciben de templos budistas. Es un concepto extrañísimo en esa cultura, y que ahora lo vengan a incentivar huele a chamusquina. Sería como incentivar la instalación de iglús en el Sahara, un sinsentido.

Conversación con el colega del BOI:

Yo: ¿Pero esto qué sentido tiene social y culturalmente? 
Él: No sé, nos han dicho que se espera que haya mucha gente con dependencias y sin nadie que se haga cargo de ellos.
Yo: ¿Se espera? ¿Pero por qué?
Él: No sé, yo solo soy un powerpointista, jijiji

Kobi-modelo de Kobi-negocio, resumido para vagos: 

Le chutas mierda a un gran % de la población >> Los amoñecas >> El marrón se lo comen empresas privadas _debidamente incentivadas_ >> Los de arriba no ponen un duro >> Los de arriba a la izquierda siguen vendiendo sus mierdas a la población dependiente​Da ascopena todo.


----------



## HArtS (25 Mar 2021)

menos_16 dijo:


> Y de alguna manera esos segmentos están replicados en la codificacion ARNm de la vacuna. ¿verdad?.



Obviamente. El ARNm de la vacuna contiene la información para producir la proteína, todas las zonas. Contra algunas zonas de ésta el sistema inmune desarrollará anticuerpos y a esas zonas se las llama epítope (creo que en libros de inmunología de España aparece con el nombre de epítopo).



menos_16 dijo:


> Si es algo, en principio, muy especifico y despues de ciertos ensayos no se muestran efectos adversos de la vacuna, de forma evidente, a mi al menos se me hace dificil pensar que dentro de 2 años van a empezar a aparecer "diabeticos" (por poner un ejemplo) por que la vacuna esta afectando al normal funcionamiento de tal o cual mecanismo del pancreas.



Hay casos de fármacos que en estudios de fase I, II y III no mostraron efectos secundarios adversos o inesperados es muy improbable que ya en el mercado aparezcan efectos secundarios, aunque siempre existen estudios de Fase IV, que se hacen cuando lanzas el producto al mercado. Un caso de fármaco que tuvo problemas en la fase IV y que @AYN RANDiano2 creo que ha mencionado varias veces: El AZT.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (25 Mar 2021)

Me niego a llamar a esto vacunas, pq no son virus atenuados, son medicamentos sintéticos experimentales que literalmente no saben qué mierda hacen.

El que se inyecte eso es profundamente gilipollas. El que inyecte eso a sus familiares que no pueden tomar una decisión propia (o manipulándoles para que se lo inyecten), merece el infierno.


----------



## Perhaps (25 Mar 2021)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> pues yo tengo una enfermedad autoinmune , psoriasis , y no veas lo que jode , de momento no me va a mas crucemos los dedos porque los picores y sangrado son incapacitantes , puede ademas tener mas complicaciones y las soluciones que dan son ademas de caras inefectivas y solo ligeramente paliativas...por lo que he visto no tienen ni puta idea de como tratarlo en realidad..




Pues en burbuja hay un hilo mítico sobre comer menos azucar y harinas, que te joden por completo el sistema inmune. Yo de ti le daría un vistazo. Yo también sufría algo parecido(no tan grave, sólo dermatitis seborreica) fué seguir lo que dicen y desde hace ya 2 años ni un solo brote.






Comer menos azúcar y harinas, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad? (II)


Continuamos de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/689844-comer-menos-azucar-y-harinas-solucion-definitiva-al-sobrepeso-obesidad.html Buenos días, (aviso: LADRILLO INFUMABLE) :tragatochos: Lo pongo en este subforo aunque realmente no sea de consumo responsable, pero...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2021)

NO hay nada que demostrar, este medicamento experimental tal y como viene en el prospecto de pfizzer, se ha aprobado por una ruta ex-proceso que NO es la ruta ordinaria prescrita para un medicamento.

Y se ha empleado esta vía sin demostrarse la validez de la via, de hecho el resto de medicamentos experimentales para otras enfermedades están pasando religiosamente por las fases ordinarias, que son las tasadas para validar cualquier pocima.

Otra cosa es que emplees el principio de autoridad de lo que diga la OMS es palabra sagrada como buen COVIDIOTA.



victortilla dijo:


> La lógica es que si pasan todas las fases de ensayos clínicos salgan al mercado. Ahí es cuando a los magufos os toca demostrar que tenéis razón. Cosa que nunca ha pasado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2021)

La cuestión es que la tecnología del ARN-N, sobrerepresenta el antigeno en la superficie celular frente a la que se encuentra en el compartimento vascular, lo que aumenta sobremanera las probabilidades de una inmunización cruzada porque la dendritica del CMH2 que dispone la inmunidad adquirida, no solo va a presentar antigenos viricos sino lo que se encuentre en la celula. Al contrario que si se encuentra con un virus, solo expresara antigenos viricos.



HArtS dijo:


> Prácticamente todas las células del organismo pueden presentar antígenos por vía MHC-I. Esta vía está asociada a antígenos provenientes de patógenos intracelulares (principalmente virus) y es el mecanismo mediante el cual una célula puede alertar al sistema inmune de que está siendo invadida por un patógeno intracelular. La vía que está restringida sólo a células presentadoras es la de MHC-II, que es la vía por la que se presentan antígenos de origen extracelular.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2021)

Es un placer tener aquí alguien del campo.
Lo de las únicas... por ejemplo el estrés oxidativo es un indicador multifactorial, no obedece a causa única, y alterar, interferir en una ruta metabólica te la puede causar. Pero vamos que se da por hecho que la célula que haya sido preñada por la LNP va a ser destruida tarde o temprano



HArtS dijo:


> Estás en lo correcto. Pero la presentación de antígenos por MHC-I y la apoptosis ocurren por vías de señalización distintas y las moléculas que participan en ambas vías son muy diferentes.
> 
> Los dos principales agentes capaces de desencadenar la apoptosis son las Mitocondrias (una seudo-bacteria que vive dentro de la célula) por una vía intrínseca y algunas células citotóxicas del sistema inmune, que desencadenan la apoptosis por una vía extrínseca.


----------



## kamikaze (25 Mar 2021)

El din del hilo.



Pinchazo dijo:


> No me diga que no existe LA POSIBILIDAD, de que a largo plazo, las vacunas de este tipo tengan una mayor incidencia de casos de enfermedades autoinmunes. NO LO SABEMOS. Simplemente la experiencia es demasiado reciente.
> 
> Y lo que sí sabemos es que la quieren meter a todo el mundo, deprisa y corriendo, sobre una ventaja muy cuestionable, que es reducir los casos de covid, cuando este virus va a mutar y va a venir una nueva ola sobre la cual la vacuna anterior no ayuda en nada.
> 
> Y si algo huele más a chamusquina es que... ¿quien se beneficiará de vender medicamentos para esos potenciales enfermos? ¡Oh, casualidad! Los mismos que nos venden las vacunas.



El sueño de toda farmacéutica que se precie: no curar el cáncer, el alzhéimer, el sida o el ébola, sino tener una población permanentemente enferma que todas las mañanas se tome sus pastillitas para el colesterol, la tensión, el azúcar, la depresión... y de postre un diurético para ayudar al organismo a expulsar toda la mierda que se ha metido antes y poder seguir medicándote indefinidamente.

Y ahora, además, un pinchacito periódico para la nueva cepa del SARS-COV-ABC123XYZ (si es cada mes mejor que mejor). 



Pinchazo dijo:


> Yo no sospecho de la ciencia. Pero sospecho de las malas artes de aquellos que buscan negocio y tienen conflictos de intereses.
> 
> Por esa razón, para aceptar una vacuna, es lógico demandar un beneficio más claro (grupos de riesgo) y una ruta más segura (vacunas tradicionales para quien pueda pagarlas). Puedo entender que las vacunas ARNm sean más baratas y rápidas de desplegar, por lo que, según el contexto, tengan sentido. Pero oiga... que si se trata de meternos cosas al cuerpo, muchos no tenemos problema en pagarnos una vacuna diferente.... si consideramos apropiado hacerlo.



Hasta hace dos días, cualquier persona con dos dedos de frente no dudaba de los beneficios que han traído las pantallitas (móviles, tabletas, ordenadores, televisores, monitores)…pero a nadie se le ocurre defender que los primeros televisores o monitores CRT no eran un cáncer para los ojos y que han dejado a millones de personas miopes perdidas.

O los coches, que han dado una libertad y tienen una seguridad que no se podía ni soñar vez hace 100 años. O la aviación. O la electricidad en el domicilio. O tantas otras cosas.

Pues nada, con la ingeniería genética todos encantados de hacer de conejillos de indias. Dentro de un siglo, la humanidad agradecerá este experimento a escala mundial y tendrá millones de casos de estudio de incompatibilidades, efectos secundarios y errores de bulto que no se debían haber producido...pero que ayudaron de forma significativa al avance de aquélla.

PD: ¿por qué cojones la administración mueve este hilo a la Guarde? ¿Se ha amoñecado algún moderador o qué?


----------



## Manufacturer (25 Mar 2021)

kamikaze dijo:


> PD: ¿por qué cojones la administración mueve este hilo a la Guarde? ¿Se ha amoñecado algún moderador o qué?



Los hilos importantes acaban ocultos, en subforos en los que se hunden, y algunos en la papelera.
Sobre lo que dice usted, hay que añadir que esto va más allá del interés de las farmaceuticas. Una población doblegada, altamente dependiente, y con problemas de demencia, y muy probablemente esterilizada, es una sociedad no viable que acabará pidiendo a gritos su inyección "eutanasiante" (Que para eso la han aprobado.)

Lo vamos a vivir, y lo peor es que gracias a los borregos, nos la acabarán metiendo a los que creemos verlo todo desde la barrera.


----------



## HArtS (25 Mar 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Lo de las únicas... por ejemplo el estrés oxidativo es un indicador multifactorial



No dije únicas, pero sí son los dos agentes principales porque son los principales reguladores (no los únicos, pero sí los más relevantes reguladores) de las dos vías de la apoptosis: La extrínseca y la intrínseca. Y en ambas participan las ROS, es correcto.

Lo que te digo es que las vías de señalización de la apoptosis y de la presentación por MHC-I no comparten moléculas.


----------



## Manufacturer (25 Mar 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> No dije únicas, pero sí son los dos agentes principales porque son los principales reguladores (no los únicos, pero sí los más relevantes reguladores) de las dos vías de la apoptosis: La extrínseca y la intrínseca. Y en ambas participan las ROS, es correcto.
> 
> Lo que te digo es que las vías de señalización de la apoptosis y de la presentación por MHC-I no comparten moléculas.



Obviamente no puedo darle la réplica por falta de nivel en la materia, pero mi pregunta/curiosidad es:

¿Se va ud. a inocular voluntariamente?
¿A quien le va a reclamar si se da la (quizás no tan remota) posibilidad de un efecto adverso grave?


----------



## mecaweto (25 Mar 2021)

Entonces te pondrás la AstraZeneca?


----------



## HArtS (25 Mar 2021)

Manufacturer dijo:


> ¿Se va ud. a inocular voluntariamente?



Sí. Me vacunaré cuando llegue mi turno. ¿Con cuál vacuna? Probablemente con Sinovac porque la mayoría de vacunas que se están usando en el plan nacional de vacunación en Chile (mi país) son de Sinovac.



Manufacturer dijo:


> ¿A quien le va a reclamar si se da la (quizás no tan remota) posibilidad de un efecto adverso grave?



En ese caso acudiría en primer lugar al servicio de salud más cercano y quizá a tribunales, si es que puedo demostrar alguna relación entre la reacción adversa y la vacuna.


----------



## mindugi (25 Mar 2021)

spinor dijo:


> Esto es lo que salió mal, por culpa de las malvadas vacunas se han erradicado muchisimas enfermedades.
> 
> Pero viendo que ni sabes qué es una alergia, pena que no hayas pillado la polio o la viruela.



Qué curioso, el bajón de muertes en la gráfica coincide con la construcción masiva de plantas de depuración de aguas residuales y sistemas de saneamiento


----------



## Ratona001 (25 Mar 2021)

Donde estan los licenciados cuando se les necesita? 30% paro juvenil y ni uno en este vertedero


----------



## Saverius (25 Mar 2021)

kamikaze dijo:


> El din del hilo.
> 
> El sueño de toda farmacéutica que se precie: no curar el cáncer, el alzhéimer, el sida o el ébola, sino tener una población permanentemente enferma que todas las mañanas se tome sus pastillitas para el colesterol, la tensión, el azúcar, la depresión... y de postre un diurético para ayudar al organismo a expulsar toda la mierda que se ha metido antes y poder seguir medicándote indefinidamente.
> 
> ...



Has dado en el clavo, el intríngulis de la FarMafia: evitan a toda costa crear fármacos que curen definitivamente cualquier enfermedad, a no ser que peligre la vida del enfermo, lo quieren vivito para tenerlo como cliente de por vida. Los medicamentos de esta industria tienen como misión principal reprimir síntomas.

Y no solo eso, son capaces con su inmenso poder de inventarse enfermedades para que los beneficios sean eternos:










Las multinacionales se inventan enfermedades para vender fármacos


El esperpento en el ámbito de la salud es tal que hay compañías farmacéuticas cuya estrategia es inventarse enfermedades para luego tratarlas con medicamentos preparados a la carta. El hecho ya ha sido denunciado ampliamente pero ahora dos científicos de la Universidad de Newcastle (Australia)...




www.dsalud.com













“El sistema sanitario es una verdadera mafia que crea enfermedades y mata por dinero y poder”


Quien hace tal afirmación es Ghislaine Lanctôt, la polémica autora del best seller mundial La mafia médica. En él, esta doctora a la que se ha desposeído de su título de Medicina denuncia el actual sistema sanitario y la corrupción que hay tras el mismo, permitida y amparada por médicos y...




www.dsalud.com


----------



## spinor (25 Mar 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Una cosa es que las CELULAS PRESENTADORAS de antígeno presenten los antigenos del virus una vez que los han triturado, y otra cosa muy distinta es que un célula cualquiera exprese antigenos viricos en su superficie a cascoporro gracias a ingeniería del ARN-M.
> 
> Este es el nivel que se esconde tras esa pedanteria. Venir a por lana y salir trasquiliado



Tu copiaste en los examenes??? Si no pide que te devuelvan el dinero de la asignatura de inmunologia. TODAS las celulas nucleadas son capaces de expresar péptidos en las moleculas MCHI.


----------



## areks123 (25 Mar 2021)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Muchos cristianos pensamos que Dios precisamente está permitiendo esta plaga (o los resultados de la ¨plandemia¨ en caso de que sea falsa) debido a la depravación del ser humano que le ha dado completamente la espalda. Aborto, eutanasia, depravación LGTB incluyendo niños, pornografía a tutiplén etc etc han facilitado la subida al mundo de potestades demoniacas que nunca antes habían andado por el mundo.
> 
> Los cristianos sabemos que nos encontramos en la plenitud de los tiempos, que comenzaron con la encarnación del Verbo hecho hombre, la venida de Nuestro Señor precisamente para rescatarnos, que nos convirtamos y creamos en esta buena nueva, que no es otra de que la muerte está vencida. No sabemos si su segunda venida va a ser dentro de 1 hora, 1 año, 1 decada, 100 años...porque para Dios 1 minuto es 1 milenio y un 1 siglo es 1 segundo, dado que Él vive en el eterno presente, fuera del tiempo.
> 
> ...



2000 años con la misma cantinela. 2000 años lleva siendo el mundo perverso y 2000 años llevamos estando a punto de la parusía.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2021)

Bah, oyes campanas y no sabes donde.
Cuando hablamos de vacunas estamos hablando de la respuesta inmune ADQUIRIDA, la iniciada por celulas dentriticas, las cuales pueden presentar una batiburrillo de componentes endogenos porque se han merendado una celula preñada por un LNP o meramente antigenos viricos porque se han merendado un virion que pasaba por alli que es el caso mayoritario de las vacunas no ARN-M.



spinor dijo:


> Tu copiaste en los examenes??? Si no pide que te devuelvan el dinero de la asignatura de inmunologia. TODAS las celulas nucleadas son capaces de expresar péptidos en las moleculas MCHI.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2021)

Me parece bien. Por cierto se me olvidó mencionar que el ARN-M de la pocima de pzifer tiene bases sinteticas para eludir los mecanismos de la inmunidad citoplasmatica a los que hacias referencia del CMH-1. Pero que da igual, porque en la inmunidad adquirida, la de los anticuerpos y los linfocitos T específicos, estamos hablando de presentación dendrítica.
A lo que voy, y creo que estarás de acuerdo, es que no podemos descartar que una interferencia en la mecanica celular por la inclusión de ARN-M en LNPs, aunque no cause mutaciones, puede alterar la expresión genética. Lo de la apotosis lo decia en su momento a modo de ejemplo de lo que se puede llegar a desencadenar con meras proteinas como bien sabes.




HArtS dijo:


> No dije únicas, pero sí son los dos agentes principales porque son los principales reguladores (no los únicos, pero sí los más relevantes reguladores) de las dos vías de la apoptosis: La extrínseca y la intrínseca. Y en ambas participan las ROS, es correcto.
> 
> Lo que te digo es que las vías de señalización de la apoptosis y de la presentación por MHC-I no comparten moléculas.


----------



## Chapapote1 (26 Mar 2021)

Llevo algo más de 10 años con hipotiroidismo. Los bata blanca nunca indagan más. Que te mediques y punto. Nada de saber causas o tratamientos alternativos. Te dicen que te tocó y punto. Nadie más de la familia con lo mismo. Luego en los análisis si ven algo que consideran "mal", te recetan más mierdas para tenerte atado a la farmafia. He acabado jodido por los bata blanca. Es más, tengo un tema por ahí comentado eso.

Ahora quieren que la gente se pinche "algo" que no sirve para curar ningún virus, sino para provocar toda clase de enfermedades. Hay enfermedades autoinmunes bastante jodidas y si te mata tu propio cuerpo, tener hipotirodismo o diabetes es una minucia en comparación.

Recuerdo que cuando lanzaron la de pfizer, al principio no se recomendaba a gente con problemas autoinmunes. Luego curiosamente salieron "expertos", diciendo que es incluso beneficioso y pasaron a decir que no pasaba nada. Alguien con una enfermedad autoinmune es proclive a desarrollar más. Por ejemplo la celiaquía.

Los objetivos de esta gente no es curar a la gente, sino matarlos. Los que queden, que sean dependientes de la farmafia. Si no te portas bien, no tienes medicinas. NWO gana por goleada.

Aparte se lleva años diciendo que las vacunas sería el inicio para despoblar el planeta y más control. Con todo lo que se ha dicho de reacciones alérgicas, infartos, enfermedades autoinmunes, que te castra, que si te corta la conexión con el alma, el vector de supercontagiador, etc... Como para meterse esa mierda.

No entiendo a la gente con muchas enfermedades de serie, meterse eso. Es como hacerle una operación de cirugía estética complicada, a alguien en estado terminal. Pues se te queda en el quirófano. Por eso en medicina hay tratamientos conservadores, para la gente que no merezca la pena grandes operaciones a ciertas edades. Para este virus no hacía falta ninguna vacuna y menos eso, que no es vacuna.


----------



## autsaider (26 Mar 2021)

Pregunta para @AYN RANDiano2

En este hilo podrías decir esto o alguna otra cosa por el estilo: El parasitismo es la forma de vida casi exclusiva de este planeta. Durante miles de millones de años ha habido una carrera de armamentos entre parásito y huesped. Los patógenos que nos atacan son cualquier cosa menos simples. Usan todas las tretas que puedas concebir. Y nuestro sistema inmune es inmensamente complejo para poder combatirlos. Si te pones a trastear nuestro sistema inmune para mejorarlo vas a provocar el desastre, salvo que el proceso lo diseñes paso a paso durante años.

Por eso las vacunas lleva años desarollarlas. Ahora dicen que han creado una en meses. Sabemos que eso no es posible.

Sabemos que han creado un completo entramado legal de manera que están totalmente blindados frente a demandas. Si vacunas a tu hijo y desarrolla algo horrible, no los puedes demandar. 

Podrías decir eso o algo semejante. Sería lo lógico y normal. En vez de eso fíjate lo que has hecho.

La única explicación que se me ocurre es que haces esto para matar el tiempo y tus lectores son gente que busca matar el tiempo.

¿Me he perdido algo?


----------



## etsai (26 Mar 2021)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Llevo algo más de 10 años con hipotiroidismo. Los bata blanca nunca indagan más. Que te mediques y punto. Nada de saber causas o tratamientos alternativos. Te dicen que te tocó y punto. Nadie más de la familia con lo mismo. Luego en los análisis si ven algo que consideran "mal", te recetan más mierdas para tenerte atado a la farmafia. He acabado jodido por los bata blanca. Es más, tengo un tema por ahí comentado eso.
> 
> Ahora quieren que la gente se pinche "algo" que no sirve para curar ningún virus, sino para provocar toda clase de enfermedades. Hay enfermedades autoinmunes bastante jodidas y si te mata tu propio cuerpo, tener hipotirodismo o diabetes es una minucia en comparación.
> 
> ...



Si no se entiende que gente mayor y con problemas de salud se inyecte eso, aún menos lo entiendo en gente joven y sana como vi ayer.

"Chortinas", con toda una vida por delante y posibles anhelos de ser madre. Con esa edad me comía el mundo joder, podía estar 4 días seguidos trasnochando y bebiendo como un cosaco y seguía estando como una rosa.

No lo entiendo y el desastre será mayúsculo, me temo. Espero equivocarme.


----------



## Esflinter (26 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Mi cualificación para este hilo es que recibí un trimestre de Inmunología en el siglo pasado.
> 
> Alguien dirá que he estudiado poca Inmunología y hace ya varias décadas, que sé poco y obsoleto. Por ejemplo aún hablo con terminología obsoleta como "Linfocitos CD4".
> 
> ...



No sabia que en la facultad de Bellas artes ofertasen inmunologia.
Que cachualidad


----------



## Manufacturer (26 Mar 2021)

Medicina es una carrera bastante larga, si añades especialidad, junto con el bachiller, y la educación básica, es casi toda una vida.
Quizás (casi seguro) que la reciente reforma por la que se van a convalidar titulaciones académicas de países extranjeros (muchos de ellos de países con sistemas educativos "precarios") tenga bastante que ver con un posible reemplazo de profesionales autóctonos.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (26 Mar 2021)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Cuando se quiere inocular al total de la población mundial poniendo su salud en alto riesgo, se encarcela domiciliarimente a los ciudadanos, y se destruye la economía, no tiene sentido hablar de beneficios económicos... Se trata de poder. Esta gente no ve el dinero como usted o como yo, Estamos hablando de gobiernos poniendo en juego su capital más importante (el humano), su continuidad (Más que posible afectación del sistema reproductivo), destrucción de sectores clave para ciertos países como el turismo... Joder, si hasta hablan abiertamente de un gran reset.
> Si usted trata de desmentir la existencia de intencionalidad y planificación de lo que está sucediendo porque los que están arriba no tengan la imagen arquetípica y caricaturesca de una serie de dibujos animados, el argumento es bastante pobre.
> 
> También tienen su disfraz de malvado gilipollas.



No niego la intencionalidad.

Para mí está clarísimo que esto no va de la salud. Es manipulación y mentira, descarada y malintencionada. Aquí hay médicos comprados, gobiernos enteros comprados, medios de masas on-fire y dinerales enormes ("manos fuertes"). Van a alargarlo hasta la náusea y nos van a poner en peligro a todos.

Lo que quiero decir es que no hace falta que estén organizados para que empujen en la misma dirección. 
Es posible pero no necesario.

Gates puede querer un exterminio (y pensar a 20 años), Pficher puede querer negocio (la pasta debe llegar antes, plan más corto, el exterminio no le beneficia tanto) y Carmen Calvo o Sánchez se regodean con su dictadura (dudo que tengan planes a una semana). Y como en la burbuja, los pequeños empujan en la dirección que les marcan los grandes creyendo beneficiarse, pero no tienen el mismo plan, y un día el plan se vuelve contra ellos (Roma no paga traidores). El argumento puede que sea pobre, no lo niego, me baso en lo visto otras veces.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Mar 2021)

Convalidando medicina cubana, mientras mantienes la nota de acceso por encima 13/14 por oligopolio en la oferta de plazas. Normal que el pais valla como un covete porque aqui no hay más que mafias sectoriales cainitas y cortoplacistas.



Manufacturer dijo:


> Medicina es una carrera bastante larga, si añades especialidad, junto con el bachiller, y la educación básica, es casi toda una vida.
> Quizás (casi seguro) que la reciente reforma por la que se van a convalidar titulaciones académicas de países extranjeros (muchos de ellos de países con sistemas educativos "precarios") tenga bastante que ver con un posible reemplazo de profesionales autóctonos.


----------



## Castelar (26 Mar 2021)

cthulhu dijo:


> Me parece una total temeridad introducir una variable en un sistema complejísimo del cual se desconoce la inmensa mayoría de su funcionamiento.
> 
> Yo me planteo otra cuestión:
> La famosa proteína Spike es lo que usa el supuesto virus a modo de llave para abrir determinadas entradas a las células, bien, se supone que esas entradas y esas cerraduras están ahí para que entre algo que sí es necesario y que también tiene esa "llave", con lo cual lo realmente malo del bicho no es la proteína Spike, sino el resto. El virus se cuela por una entrada que está ahí porque es necesario que alguien la use.
> ...



Eso quiere decir que a partir de la vacunacion , el cuerpo empezara a atacar todo lo que contenga esa proteina Spike?

que mas celulas contienen esa proteina? :





__





El virus SARS-CoV-2 imita una proteína humana y aumenta así su patogenicidad e infectividad


La evolución favorece que algunos entre los miles de coronavirus presentes en la naturaleza adquieran diseños que le permitan atacar eficientemente al ser humano




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Bulldozerbass (26 Mar 2021)

areks123 dijo:


> 2000 años con la misma cantinela. 2000 años lleva siendo el mundo perverso y 2000 años llevamos estando a punto de la parusía.



Qué parte de "No sabemos si su segunda venida va a ser dentro de 1 hora, 1 año, 1 decada, 100 años...porque para Dios 1 minuto es 1 milenio y un 1 siglo es 1 segundo, dado que Él vive en el eterno presente, fuera del tiempo. " no comprendes?

Los cristianos tenemos que vivir como si estuviéramos a punto de ser llamados en cualquier momento de nuestra vida, con Parusía o sin Parusía.

"_Velad_, _porque no sabéis_ el día ni la hora". (Mateo 25,1-13)


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Mar 2021)

nada2 dijo:


> Ayn, vaya por delante que le sigo hace tiempo y tiene posts muy interesantes.
> Creo recordar que los virus no tienen sistema reproductor y siempre usan las celulas del huesped para reproducirse.
> En lugar de inyectar el virus entero, ahora se inyectan las instrucciones para fabricar la espiga.
> Ya pasé el covid y lo pasé muy mal una semana.
> ...



Los virus son inertes en realidad es la célula la que usa a los virus. 

Lo que llaman covid es muchas cosas, ninguna parece que sea un virus si es que los virus realmente causan infecciones.


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Mar 2021)

spinor dijo:


> Esto es lo que salió mal, por culpa de las malvadas vacunas se han erradicado muchisimas enfermedades.
> 
> Pero viendo que ni sabes qué es una alergia, pena que no hayas pillado la polio o la viruela.



Otro imbécil que dice falsedades, no se ha erradicado una sola enfermedad con vacunas, y al revés, decenas de enfermedades infecciosas han virtualmente desaparecido sin vacunas. 

La de la varicela se ha añadido al calendario de vacunación español en el 2007, todos recordamos la gran mortalidad de varicela ese año y como ahora no existe, aunque mi sobrina la haya tenido dos veces a pesar de estar vacunada.

Vete a pastar borrego.


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Mar 2021)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Mire... No he intervenido en este hilo porque es un claro hilo de búsqueda de atención del AynRandiano como siempre.
> 
> Tal y como él lo plantea, parece que a todo el mundo que le hayan metido o vayan a pinchar una vacuna vaya a experimentar este tipo de problemas.
> 
> ...



Pero que beneficio si las poquísimos vacunas diferentes que de han llegado a poner no han presentado beneficio objetivo alguno. Joder si de empezó a vacunar de sarampión con un descenso de mortalidad del 98%, y de varicela en el 2007, las enfermedades autoinmunes y alergias se han disparado desde los 1950 que es cuando se empezó a vacunar por primera vez, toda esta mierda lo pueden hacer por la fe de la gente en las vacunas que son una superstición peor que las sangrías. 

Primero no dañar, para que meter mano en un organismo que está sano si no sabes exactamente como funciona, es que es ridículo de base.


----------



## HArtS (26 Mar 2021)

Castelar dijo:


> Eso quiere decir que a partir de la vacunacion , el cuerpo empezara a atacar todo lo que contenga esa proteina Spike?
> 
> que mas celulas contienen esa proteina? :
> 
> ...



El sistema inmune atacará al virus, pues contiene esa proteína.

En cuanto a esa nota que pones: 




Una búsqueda rápida usando una matriz de alineamiento de proteínas...

La proteína spike no guarda semejanza con proteínas humanas. 

Pd: Si quieres ver por ti mismo eso, te dejo el código de acceso (YP_009724390.1) para encontrar la proteína spike en bases de datos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Mar 2021)

El asunto es que el SPIKE es triturado y de él se extraen una pleyade de determinantes antigénicos que serán los que definan los anticuerpos. Y aunque existe cribado de linfocitos, las proteínas ect del adulto no tienen porque ser idéntico a cuando se produjo el cribado, es preferible una estrategia que active los linfocitos estrictamente necesarios para evitar reacciones autoinmunes.



HArtS dijo:


> El sistema inmune atacará al virus, pues contiene esa proteína.
> 
> En cuanto a esa nota que pones:
> 
> ...


----------



## spinor (27 Mar 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Otro imbécil que dice falsedades, no se ha erradicado una sola enfermedad con vacunas, y al revés, decenas de enfermedades infecciosas han virtualmente desaparecido sin vacunas.
> 
> La de la varicela se ha añadido al calendario de vacunación español en el 2007, todos recordamos la gran mortalidad de varicela ese año y como ahora no existe, aunque mi sobrina la haya tenido dos veces a pesar de estar vacunada.
> 
> Vete a pastar borrego.




Claro, claro, la viruela desapareció rezando a Jesús. Subnormal.


----------



## Tiresias (27 Mar 2021)

Pues casi que mejor, visto lo visto.


----------



## Sunwukung (27 Mar 2021)

spinor dijo:


> Claro, claro, la viruela desapareció rezando a Jesús. Subnormal.



descenso de la mortalidad en un 98% para 1900. Tú si que eres subnormal si piensas que para esa fecha el 90% de la población de cualquier país había sido vacunada. 

Busca los datos CM de mierda.


----------



## spinor (28 Mar 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> descenso de la mortalidad en un 98% para 1900. Tú si que eres subnormal si piensas que para esa fecha el 90% de la población de cualquier país había sido vacunada.
> 
> Busca los datos CM de mierda.



Tienes que ser muy subnormal para pensar que se iba a erradicar sola, al igual que la polio en practicamente todo el mundo. Sabes el significado de erradicar? No un descenso del 98% de la mortalidad. No un descenso del 99% de la mortalidad. No un descenso del 99.999% de la mortalidad. Significa un descenso del 100% de los casos detectados. Dime UN solo virus humano con presencia mundial durante cientos años que haya desaparecido y no sea el de la viruela.


----------



## Sunwukung (29 Mar 2021)

spinor dijo:


> Tienes que ser muy subnormal para pensar que se iba a erradicar sola, al igual que la polio en practicamente todo el mundo. Sabes el significado de erradicar? No un descenso del 98% de la mortalidad. No un descenso del 99% de la mortalidad. No un descenso del 99.999% de la mortalidad. Significa un descenso del 100% de los casos detectados. Dime UN solo virus humano con presencia mundial durante cientos años que haya desaparecido y no sea el de la viruela.



a ver subnormal, cuéntame cuántas de las siguientes enfermedades infecciosas has padecido en tu miserable vida:





__





State of Rhode Island: Department of Health


State of Rhode Island: Department of Health




health.ri.gov


----------



## Rescatador (29 Mar 2021)

una simple búsqueda





__





olor sistema inmune - Buscar con Google






www.google.com


----------



## spinor (29 Mar 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> a ver subnormal, cuéntame cuántas de las siguientes enfermedades infecciosas has padecido en tu miserable vida:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora a desviar el tema de conversación. Salvo por el de la viruela, los virus que causan las enfermedades de esa lista siguen existiendo en la naturaleza.


----------



## Sunwukung (29 Mar 2021)

spinor dijo:


> Ahora a desviar el tema de conversación. Salvo por el de la viruela, los virus que causan las enfermedades de esa lista siguen existiendo en la naturaleza.



un pasito más genio, tú puedes.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Las vacunas verdaderas de toda la vida son ANTÍGENOS ATENUADOS:



Y los tranquilizantes de toda la vida eran los barbitúricos. La heroina se comercializaba como calmante del dolor hace unos 100 años. No hace falta que diga que estas cosas ya no se usan.

¿Nos quedamos con la inmunología de 1950 o evolucionamos un poco?


----------



## Juan Frioman Frizelme (29 Mar 2021)

Ayn y César los dos usuarios más gilipollas y retrasados de este foro.


----------



## Orífero (30 Mar 2021)

Juan Frioman Frizelme dijo:


> Ayn y César los dos usuarios más gilipollas y retrasados de este foro.




¿Podrías desarrollar un poco más el tema?


----------



## jpjp (31 Mar 2021)

Se va a producir un genocidio con estos experimentos que están inyectando a la gente yo solo voy a intentar convencer a los mios cercanos familia espero poder convencerles que no se metan esta mierda.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Abr 2021)

Conozco a gente angustiada porque se ven incapaces de hacer entrar en razón a familiares cercanos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Abr 2021)

"AZ. EFECTOS SECUNDARIOS: LA HIPÓTESIS CON MÁS PESO SEÑALA A UNA REACCIÓN HIPERINMUNE"


https://www.elmundo.es/ciencia-y-salud/salud/2021/04/09/606ece7cfdddff40998b45f0.html Sres, cuanto tiempo llevan advirtiendo Albarracin, Acevedo y otros de que era lo que podria producirse? Cuanto? Pero no, era mejor hacer caso al doctor mengele ese que sacan en la television, que da...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## jpjp (10 Abr 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Conozco a gente angustiada porque se ven incapaces de hacer entrar en razón a familiares cercanos.



Hay que intentarlo hasta el final ayn al menos saber que se intentó todo para que no se inyectaran la mierda esa.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Abr 2021)

spinor dijo:


> Tienes que ser muy subnormal para pensar que se iba a erradicar sola, al igual que la polio en practicamente todo el mundo. Sabes el significado de erradicar? No un descenso del 98% de la mortalidad. No un descenso del 99% de la mortalidad. No un descenso del 99.999% de la mortalidad. Significa un descenso del 100% de los casos detectados. Dime UN solo virus humano con presencia mundial durante cientos años que haya desaparecido y no sea el de la viruela.



¿Cuánta gente muere de PESTE al año en expaña?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Abr 2021)

Otra más de VACUNAS: la proteína S del virus/vacuna provoca "señalización celular"


Lo han descubierto unos japos y hablan del riesgo de las vacunas a largo plazo debido a esta cuestión, veámoslo: https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/33440640/ "Actualmente se están desarrollando vacunas que introducen la proteína de la espiga en nuestro organismo para provocar anticuerpos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Abr 2021)

Vaya, vaya, ¿pero no eran "seguras"?






Parece que hay muchos casos...alerta INTERNA EN CATALUÑA POR EFECTOS DE LAS VACUNAS


Increíblemente abren una alerta interna.....no quieren que se sepa pero parece que las vacuna son terribles. BOMBAZO: La Generalitat de Catalunya emite una alerta interna por los efectos adversos de las vacunas | BOMBAZO: La Generalitat de Catalunya emite una alerta interna por los efectos...




www.burbuja.info





Me acuerdo de CASANDRA, a la que se dio el don de la profecía pero la maldición de que nadie le haría caso.

Sé lo que va a pasar, pero no puedo hacer nada por evitarlo.


----------



## jpjp (26 Abr 2021)

Y todavia no ha llegado otoño con el ade, no entiendo porque quiere desaparecer albarracin en otoño ha acertado en todo lo que dijo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 May 2021)

_


https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2021/05/what-s-future-vaccines-linked-rare-clotting-disorders-science-breaks-down-latest


_​​_Before COVID-19, the only adenovirus-based vaccines in use were Ebola vaccines developed by J&J and by CanSino_​
No sólo las de ARNm son novedades absolutas.


----------



## SOY (9 May 2021)

En EEUU ya están denunciando que, según estadísticas oficiales, *en sólo cuatro meses, han muerto más estadounidenses, después de recibir la vacuna contra el COVID, que por todas las demás vacunas combinadas en más de una década y media.*









Tucker Carlson: ¿Cuántos estadounidenses han muerto después de ponerse las vacunas COVID?


El comentarista de Fox News, Tucker Carlson, citó estadísticas del gobierno que muestran que han muerto más estadounidenses después de recibir la vacuna COVID en cuatro meses que por todas las demás vacunas combinadas en más de una década y media.




childrenshealthdefense.org





Ya sabéis, las vacunas son seguras. Lo dice Belen Esteban y esa no puede estar equivocada.


.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## jpjp (9 May 2021)

SOY dijo:


> En EEUU ya están denunciando que, según estadísticas oficiales, *en sólo cuatro meses, han muerto más estadounidenses, después de recibir la vacuna contra el COVID, que por todas las demás vacunas combinadas en más de una década y media.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y lo peor puede estar por venir si se cumplen las previsiones que están dando algunos en otoño.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 May 2021)

Science | AAAS







blogs.sciencemag.org





_The nightmare scenario would be if e.g. the mRNA vaccines’ lipid nanoparticles are, indeed, crossing the BBB and getting endocytosed into critical glial cells, like oligodendrocytes, or even worse, into neurons themselves in the brain and spinal cord, putting a bullseye on these critical cells for cytotoxic CD8 lymphocytes. If so, we’d be setting the stage for a rash of multiple sclerosis and ALS-type clinical scenarios down the road with multiple boosters. My old medical colleagues have been getting especially concerned about this possibility, and I think this may be behind the recent sharp plunge in willingness among more and more healthcare workers to take the mRNA vaccines. in the absence of long-term safety or efficacy data_

Vaya, alguien que sabe 1000 veces más que yo piensa lo mismo que yo con mi puto trimestre de Inmunología:


----------



## sorosgay (10 May 2021)

Interpretación Errónea del Virus Parte II:
Principio y Fin de la Crisis del Corona
Por Dr. Stefan Lanka
Interpretación Errónea del Virus: Principio y Fin de la Crisis Covid19 publicado en Info
Artículo original publicado en la revista: Wissenschafftplus
Enlace al artículo original: https://wissenschafftplus.de/uploads/article/wissenschafftplus-fehldeutung-virus-teil-2.pdf

La definición del SARS y del coronavirus o covid-19 significa que se considera que la neumonía atípica es el cuadro clínico que caracteriza a la enfermedad. Si se pueden detectar patógenos conocidos en la neumonía, ésta se considera típica, si no atípica.
Uno de los dos hechos decisivos para el SARS y la crisis del coronavirus es que al menos el 20- 30% de todas las neumonías son atípicas. Las causas de la neumonía atípica son claramente conocidas y por lo tanto NO deben presentarse como la causa de un virus desconocido.
Este hecho es suprimido por los infectólogos y virólogos y es la base del miedo y el pánico actuales, porque se crea la impresión entre los afectados, el público y los políticos, de que la neumonía atípica sería especialmente peligrosa y a menudo mortal porque todavía no hay medicamentos ni vacunas para la supuesta nueva enfermedad.los virólogos chinos incluso señalan explícitamente que la cadena genética construida tiene hasta un 90% de similitud con las cadenas genéticas de los inofensivos y por decenios de antigüedad, reivindicados corona virus en los murciélagos.


----------



## terraenxebre (10 May 2021)

Minuto 2:50


----------



## terraenxebre (10 May 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Science | AAAS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una cosa es cierta, inducir a nuestras células a producir proteínas extrañas mediante inyección de ARNm NO parece la forma lógica de activar el sistema inmune, eso....va a provocar mutaciones si o si

Y ya veremos las del adenovirus simio....que el VIH ya se sabe cómo comenzó....


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 May 2021)

LO que digo glosado de otro modo:



Acceder para lectura


_
Al inyectar en el cuerpo proteínas tan similares a las proteínas Covid, que causan estragos en el sistema vascular, podríamos desencadenar una situación en la que el sistema inmunitario del cuerpo ataca sus propios órganos o el sistema vascular. El autor se pregunta: ¿Estamos al borde de una "superepidemia" de enfermedades autoinmunes?_


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 May 2021)

Nature, 2018, sobre las "vacunas ARNm"

_Potential safety concerns that are likely to be evaluated in future preclinical and clinical studies include local and systemic inflammation, the biodistribution and persistence of expressed immunogen, *stimulation of auto-reactive antibodies* and potential toxic effects of any non-native nucleotides and delivery system components. A possible concern could be that some mRNA-based vaccine platforms54,166 induce potent type I interferon responses, which have been associated not only with inflammation but also potentially with *autoimmunity*167,168. Thus, identification of individuals at an increased risk of *autoimmune reactions* before mRNA vaccination may allow reasonable precautions to be taken. _









mRNA vaccines â€” a new era in vaccinology - Nature Reviews Drug Discovery


mRNA vaccines represent a promising alternative to conventional vaccine approaches, but their application has been hampered by instability and delivery issues. Here, Pardi and colleagues discuss recent advances in mRNA vaccine technology, assess mRNA vaccines currently in development for cancer...




www.nature.com


----------



## Tiresias (11 May 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Me acuerdo de CASANDRA, a la que se dio el don de la profecía pero la maldición de que nadie le haría caso.
> 
> Sé lo que va a pasar, pero no puedo hacer nada por evitarlo.



Todos los que escribimos en este foro tenemos síndrome de Casandra, por desgracia.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Jun 2021)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Una cosa es cierta, inducir a nuestras células a producir proteínas extrañas mediante inyección de ARNm NO parece la forma lógica de activar el sistema inmune

















Máquina de Rube Goldberg - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Jun 2021)

Tiresias dijo:


> Todos los que escribimos en este foro tenemos síndrome de Casandra, por desgracia.



Yo ya estoy acostumbrado por ser disidente del timoSIDA.


----------



## Tiresias (26 Jun 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo ya estoy acostumbrado por ser disidente del timoSIDA.



¿Pero no son demasiados timos ya?

La carrera espacial que tanto bombo tiene no se sostiene ni con pinzas. Las bombas atómicas que cayeron en Japón debieron ser defectuosas porque pocos meses después ya estaban repoblando las ciudades castigadas, la radioactividad debió llevársela el viento. Toda la ciencia y muy en particular la medicina se ha convertido en un gigantesco negocio en el que el fin justifica los medios. Los medios de comunicación están tan vendidos que la prostitución es un juego infantil a su lado. La historia se manosea con la misma facilidad que un alfarero crea un botijo o un jarrón de la dinastía Ming. Y así todo. 

¿Hay algo de verdad en todo lo que nos cuentan?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Jun 2021)

SABERSE NO SE PODIA : Enfermedad autoinmune en vacunados







www.burbuja.info


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Jun 2021)

SABERSE NO SE PODIA : Enfermedad autoinmune en vacunados







www.burbuja.info


----------



## stuka (26 Jun 2021)

Por una vez, las élites van a hacer lo correcto. Eliminar a esta basura de especie.

Irracional a pesar de su cerebro. Antinatural a pesar de su animalidad.


----------



## stuka (26 Jun 2021)

josema82 dijo:


> ¿acaso se cree la gente que la ley de eutanasia es casual que se apruebe ahora?, no amigos no, en 2 años la gente estará tan jodida que querrá morirse, y oh! tenemos una ley para eso la mar de bonita !!!!




Ciertamente...pero ocasiona un debate interno para un creyente (sea católico o no, puesto que ninguna religión avala el suicidio).

¿Se podría llamar entonces "suicidio en diferido"? ¿Cómo se lo tomará San Pedro? ¿Habrá que ir con un abogado para explicarle los pormenores?


----------



## stuka (26 Jun 2021)

spinor dijo:


> Ya se estan probando en menores de 16.
> 
> Ya se estan probando en embarazadas, aunque en EEUU se deja la vacunacion en embarazadas a decision del medico.
> 
> ...




Cerdo...No te ignoro porque quiero saber por dónde van los CM´s pagados como putas.

Al igual que observo los telediarreos aunque me repugnen...es para saber por dónde van.


----------



## stuka (26 Jun 2021)

etsai dijo:


> Si no se entiende que gente mayor y con problemas de salud se inyecte eso, aún menos lo entiendo en gente joven y sana como vi ayer.
> 
> "Chortinas", con toda una vida por delante y posibles anhelos de ser madre. *Con esa edad me comía el mundo* joder, podía estar 4 días seguidos trasnochando y bebiendo como un cosaco y seguía estando como una rosa.
> 
> No lo entiendo y el desastre será mayúsculo, me temo. Espero equivocarme.




Correcto hasta que has utilizado esa expresión maniquea...que nadie se cree. O es que eras hijo de Botín o el "Preparao". A esa edad especialmente eres más sensible a la depresión, miedo y vacío.

No te duermas en los laureles de la fama y afina un poco. Los demás te van a dejar pasar esas cosas, pero a muchos otros les defraudarás.


----------



## stuka (26 Jun 2021)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Qué parte de "No sabemos si su segunda venida va a ser dentro de 1 hora, 1 año, 1 decada, 100 años...porque para Dios 1 minuto es 1 milenio y un 1 siglo es 1 segundo, dado que Él vive en el eterno presente, fuera del tiempo. " no comprendes?
> 
> Los cristianos tenemos que vivir como si estuviéramos a punto de ser llamados en cualquier momento de nuestra vida, con Parusía o sin Parusía.
> 
> "_Velad_, _porque no sabéis_ el día ni la hora". (Mateo 25,1-13)




Perfectamente expresado.

PD: Pero cuidado. Los Testigos de Jehová SÍ que dan fechas concretas…PORQUE SON UNA SECTA. Tu cita de Mateo es la VERDAD.

En realidad, Mateo ya entrevé que no importa cuándo va a ser la fecha (la "fecha" será el día que te mueras). Ni que los cristianos estuviéramos esperando a las rebajas de El Corte Inglés para entrar en tromba…

Lo crucial es VIVIR con arreglo a tus creencias. Y va a ser tu mejor psicólogo, créeme.

Si vas a misa, aporta una 9 parabellum o un machete Rambo. Se conoce como _"a Dios rogando y con el mazo dando"_. Ser bueno no implica ser gilipollas. Como hacen los juden.




...Lo comento porque a algún lobito se le puede ocurrir dar una sorpresa en el corral de los corderos de Dios...


----------



## stuka (26 Jun 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y los tranquilizantes de toda la vida eran los barbitúricos. La heroina se comercializaba como calmante del dolor hace unos 100 años. No hace falta que diga que estas cosas ya no se usan.
> 
> ¿Nos quedamos con la inmunología de 1950 o evolucionamos *un poco*?




¿EVOLUCIONAMOS _un poco_ con una terapia génica POR PRIMERA VEZ EXPERIMENTADA Y APLICADA A NIVEL MUNDIAL por la amenaza de un bicho que es como una gripe?

Comprendo que quieras resaltar sobre la grupeta…pero te pasas un poco.


----------



## stuka (26 Jun 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Conozco a gente angustiada porque se ven incapaces de hacer entrar en razón a familiares cercanos.




Lo he experimentado. Pero hay dos puntos a discernir:

1-Tras el lavado de cerebro (con su poco cerebro) van a dar más credibilidad a los massmierda martilleando durante dos años que…a un mindundi friki conspiranoico cuñao.

2-Se junta el hambre con las ganas de comer. Nadie en realidad te respeta menos que tu familia. Porque eres próximo y predecible.

Prefieren morirse antes que darte la razón.


----------



## KinderWeno (27 Jun 2021)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Supongo que la teoría es que el cuerpo eliminará a la células que se comportan "raro" como hace miles de veces al día y no pasará nada. Eso es lo que creo más probable.



Tiene sentido, el problema es que la gente a medida que se va a haciendo mayor su sistema inmune es más débil y no podrá eliminar lo que debería.

Lo que está pasando es la tercera guerra mundial (y global) y la gente feliz de ir al vacunódromo. Si una vez estén pinchados todos los que quieren nos dejasen en paz sin problema, pero la gente es miserable por naturaleza y querrán a todos con el collar, se lo han dicho sus amos.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (5 Jul 2021)

Los he ecuchado recientemente y me han animado a no vacunarme.









Entrevista a María José Martínez Albarracín - 21/06/21 - La Voz de César Vidal - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de La Voz de César Vidal gratis. Hoy María Jesús Alfaya entrevistará a la doctora María José Martínez Albarracín, Estudió Medicina en la Universidad de Murcia, España. Es cat... Programa: La Voz de César Vidal. Canal: CesarVidal.com. Tiempo: 42:27 Subido 21/06 a...




go.ivoox.com













Mª JOSE MARTINEZ ALBARRACIN - COVID es un síndrome de inmunodeficiencia - La Caja de Pandora - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de La Caja de Pandora gratis. Entrevista a la Dra, Maria José Albarracin que nos explica por qué el llamado COVID es un síndrome de inmunodeficiencia y su relación con las toxi... Programa: La Caja de Pandora. Canal: amigosdelosmisterios. Tiempo: 01:24:02 Subido...




go.ivoox.com













NO PASARÁN - Medicina y Derecho. María J. Martínez Albarracín, Alejandro Sousa, José Ortega - La Caja de Pandora - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de La Caja de Pandora gratis. Ante el plan de pinchadura masiva los infieles a la Religión C0vidiota tienen cómo defenderse desde el conocimiento y la ley. Los doctores María Jo... Programa: La Caja de Pandora. Canal: amigosdelosmisterios. Tiempo: 02:24:52...




go.ivoox.com













¿Existe el Sars-CoV-2?: Dra. Mª JOSÉ MARTINEZ ALBARRACÍN - Punt d’inflexió - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Punt d’inflexió gratis. ¿Existe el Sars-cov 2 o solamente es una estrategia de otros planes escondidos? Para todo ello nos responde Maria Jose Martinez albarracin. Mª Jo... Programa: Punt d’inflexió. Canal: Punt d'inflexió. Tiempo: 01:07:30 Subido 11/08 a...




go.ivoox.com


----------



## Bulldozerbass (5 Jul 2021)

Uno más, bastante mejor estructurado y explicado si cabe:









⚠️(Claves COVID) Mª José M. Albarracín habla sobre el Estudio Vacunas COVID - Apellido Obligatorio 1-4-2021 - Audioespai - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Audioespai gratis. -Debido al desarrollo y evolución en la investigación, recomiendo Ivoox: audioespai falsa disidencia, audioespai espiga, audioespai graf... Programa: Audioespai. Canal: AUDIOESPAI. Tiempo: 45:13 Subido 08/04 a las 19:34:59 68306210




go.ivoox.com


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Jul 2021)

cucerulo dijo:


> Vaya éxito... aparecieron 1.730 incautos de 53.947 personas posibles, todo un logro ese 3%. Ahora se están pensando ofrecer el "pinchacito" el mismo día a los que den negativo, a ver si así pican:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



reposteo en mis hilos sobre el MURO VACUNAL


----------



## machote hispano (6 Jul 2021)

Primicia para @AYN RANDiano2.

Me metieron la Moderna ayer.




Mierda, que chungo suena eso cuando lo leo.


Edito. La primera de Moderna.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Jul 2021)

Histeria kovic y OMS, encierros, bozal, algunas consideraciones


Ahora, tras ya bastantes meses de estudio, experiencia y análisis del kovic se pueden hacer ciertas consideraciones. OMS Este organismo es el principal actor del kovic. Muchos no saben gran cosa de él por lo que vamos a realizar unos pequeños apuntes. Esta organización, en 2009, cambio los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (31 Jul 2021)

Un trimestre, ya sabes más que nadie, ministro magufo de sanidad, ya


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Ago 2021)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Un trimestre, ya sabes más que nadie, ministro magufo de sanidad, ya



Mire lo que sabe el ex ministro que aprobó estos potingues:






¡En buenas manos! Ministro Sanidad ILLA dice "Guantes de NITRIO" en vez de "NITRILO" e "ÍSÓTOPOS" en vez de "HISOPOS". "Bichito Colza" 1981 Redux


Son tan inútiles e ignorantes que no saben ni leer correctamente el papel que otro les ha escrito. Y este es el hombre que -en teoría- ha dirigido la "lucha contra Covid19" (nótense comillas) Minuto 3:00 "Guantes de NITRIO" dice, todo serio. El buen hombre parece ignora cómo se llama el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Valentino (1 Ago 2021)

¿Este hilo en Guardería?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Ago 2021)

Criterio del moderado.

Yo lo abrí en Principal -> Coronabicho


----------



## Valentino (2 Ago 2021)

Lo imaginaba porque me extrañaba.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Ago 2021)

El inventor de las vacunas ARNm advierte de que éstas pueden causar una anomalía autoinmune


Robert W. Malone, desarrollador de la tecnología de ARN mensajero, advierte de que pasado un tiempo las vacunas pueden desarrollar un síndrome autoinmune/inflamatorio inducido por adyuvante.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Ago 2021)

Avisé









La EMA identifica la trombocitopenia inmunitaria como efecto secundario de la vacuna de Janssen


La Agencia Europea de Medicamentos (EMA) señaló este viernes que ha identificado la “trombocitopenia inmunitaria” como un efecto secundario de Janssen y concluyó que varios casos notificados de mareos y tinnitus (zumbidos en el oído) están vinculados con la inyección de esta vacuna de la covid-19.




www.20minutos.es





Es autoinmune



trombocitopenia inmune - Buscar con Google



Y estamos empezando...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Ago 2021)

Vaya, vaya, ahora reconocen que la Jansen provoca que el sistema inmunitario se cargue las plaquetas


https://www.elmundo.es/ciencia-y-salud/salud/2021/08/06/610d4795fc6c83011d8b4665.html Se hablo por activa y por pasiva que el riesgo de las nuevas vacunas y la forma de combatir el virus era hipoteticamente muy peligroso por el riesgo de interaccion con las plaquetas y que el sistema inmune...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Ago 2021)

Más de lo mismo:






Casos de Hepatitis Autoinmune tras vacuna mRNA Covid mediada por anticuerpos antimitocondriales.


Otra bomba camaradas https://t.co/Kdabqstct3




www.burbuja.info













Acute autoimmune-like hepatitis with atypical anti-mitochondrial antibody after mRNA COVID-19 vaccination: A novel clinical entity?


Autoimmune phenomena and clinically apparent autoimmune diseases, including autoimmune hepatitis, are increasingly been reported not only after natura…




www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Sep 2021)

Vaya, vaya:









Study finds patients hospitalized with COVID-19 develop autoantibodies


Over half of patients hospitalized with COVID-19 develop 'rogue antibodies' that attack their own body tissues - potentially causing autoimmune disease - a new Stanford study finds.




www.dailymail.co.uk





La "covid larga" es autoinmune.

Adivinen a qué van a achacar los trastornos autoinmunes de los pinchaditos.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (14 Sep 2021)

*The findings give Americans further motivation to get vaccinated, Utz said, because vaccination does not trigger the body's autoimmune response in the same way that a Covid infection can.

'If you haven't been vaccinated and are telling yourself, 'Most people who get COVID get over it and are OK,' remember that you can't know in advance that when you get COVID-19 it will be a mild case,' Utz said.*

pero al principio dice

*Autoimmune conditions often involve swelling, blood clots, fatigue, and fever - all symptoms that doctors have observed in Covid patients. *

Vamos, que dice que mejor que te vacunes porque las vacunas no disparan la respuesta autoinmune igual que la Covid(Autoimmune conditions often involve swelling, blood clots, fatigue, and fever).
Y sin embargo las "vakunas" también producen "Autoimmune conditions often involve swelling, blood clots, fatigue, and fever".

Vamos, que tanto la covid como su vakuna, producen las mismas reacciones autoinmunes chungas, no se si en misma intensidad o duración, pero similares.

Por lo que disiento con el tal Utz. No quiero pillar la Covid, pero tampoco quiero jugar a la ruleta rusa de la vakuna y joder el sistema inmunológico o pillar una enfermedad inmunológica que me joda de por vida.


----------



## sorosgay (15 Sep 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Más de lo mismo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sorosgay (15 Sep 2021)




----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Sep 2021)

Se añaden nuevos efectos secundarios de la vacuna de Janssen


Enhorabuena a los Agraciados y recuerden SON DAÑOS COLATERALES. https://www.eleconomista.es/actualidad/noticias/11399497/09/21/Se-anaden-nuevos-efectos-secundarios-de-la-vacuna-de-Janssen-.html El octavo informa de farmacovigilancia de la Agencia Española del Medicamento y Productos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## angel2929 (21 Sep 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Avisé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los acufenos no se los deseo ni a mí peor enemigo , peor que un trombo


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Oct 2021)

Enrique Burbuja dijo:


> Vamos, que tanto la covid como su vakuna, producen las mismas reacciones autoinmunes chungas



AZT Redux.

¿Qué es el SIDA?

Leucopenia.

¿QUé provoca el "tartamiento del SIDA" AZT?

Leucopenia.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (1 Oct 2021)

sorosgay dijo:


>




Paradojas de la vida. Una decisión tomada en un segundo, y ahora dos vidas destrozadas para siempre.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Oct 2021)

Desgraciadamente acerté:









J&J COVID shot possibly linked to another rare clotting condition


Both J&J's and AstraZeneca vaccines have previously been associated with a very rare combination of blood clotting and low platelet counts known as thrombosis with thrombocytopenia syndrome (TTS).




www.jpost.com





_The European Medicines Agency also recommended that immune thrombocytopenia (ITP), a bleeding disorder caused by *the body mistakenly attacking platelets*, be added as an adverse reaction with an unknown frequency to the J&J vaccine product information and to AstraZeneca's vaccine._


----------



## sorosgay (2 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Desgraciadamente acerté:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



familiar mio con dosis sputnik a punto de ingresado con covid al hospital, con eso te digo todo despues te cuento como termina la historia. 
es una persona muy mayor,con demasiados problemas de salud, asi que uno ya esta mas atenuado en cuanto a la posibilidad de mal fin. sino es esto sera otra cosa.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Oct 2021)

sorosgay dijo:


> familiar mio con dosis sputnik a punto de ingresado con covid al hospital, con eso te digo todo despues te cuento como termina la historia.
> es una persona muy mayor,con demasiados problemas de salud, asi que uno ya esta mas atenuado en cuanto a la posibilidad de mal fin. sino es esto sera otra cosa.



¿Qué tal anda su familiar?


----------



## sorosgay (6 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Qué tal anda su familiar?



sigue internado, veremos pero es una persona muy mayor si no es esto sera otra cosa pero son dos dosis de sputnik y oh milagro diagnostico de covid....................el error fue llevarlo a un geriatrico por que no podia manejarlo, mientras estaba en su casa cero problemas.
son idiotas, yo no les doy pelota a los medicos realmente, si algo no me gusta me voy ni caso les hago a los matasanos.


----------



## sorosgay (7 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Qué tal anda su familiar?



sabes que le dicen ahora?? que no tiene covid jajjaa, sigue internado igual tiene mucha edad, pero ........es increible le dio negativo magicamente.
neumonia pura y dura, mira yo este año tuve que tomar amoxidal por mi cuenta el covid sigo esperando.
y te digo me di astrasene , oh casualida noto palpitaciones dos por tres. La saque barata comparado con otros, conozco muertos ya un tipo amigo de una prima , mucha gente que estuvo en cama.
tomo aspirinetas, que es acido acetilsalicilico, la aspirina moderada, evita coagulos.
si fuera pfizer se liberaba el foro de mi presencia, no estaria contando el cuento.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Oct 2021)

sorosgay dijo:


> tomo aspirinetas, que es acido acetilsalicilico



Tenga cuidado.

La aspirina puede hacer bien, pero también puede matar.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Nov 2021)

NEURÓLOGO CONTRAE RHOMBENCEPHALITIS TRAS VACUNARSE - UN CAMBIO DE PERSPECTIVA - NOS HA JODIDO MAYO CON LAS FLORES


https://neurolrespract.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s42466-021-00156-7 @Billy Fockabocas




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Dic 2021)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/eran-atletas-de-alto-rendimiento-hasta-que-se-vacunaron-contra-el-covid.1660017/


----------



## Tales. (5 Dic 2021)

No hace falta que jures que diste un trimestre de inmunología hace décadas  

Cuando cualquier virus, incluido el covid o incluidos los virus atenuados de las "vacunas de toda la vida" entra en tu cuerpo, lo que sucede es que infecta a tus células y las pone a producir proteínas, incluido el antígeno que detectan tus linfocitos más tarde, en un proceso idéntico al de la vacuna ARNm, solo que más invasivo y generando mayor cantidad de proteínas (y por lo tatno un mayor riesgo de interacción no deseada con el sistema inmune)


----------



## Ratona001 (5 Dic 2021)

Edito. No me entero. 

Por qué con el coronavirus tiene que ser eso del ARN y no te pueden meter el bixo entero en una vacuna? 

Por qué los anticuerpos solo duran 6 meses?

Sinovac y Sinopharm son vacunas supuestamente con el bixo inactivado. Como es que dicen que Sinovac es 40 dias eficaz solamente y Sinopharm 1-3 años?


----------



## Tiresias (5 Dic 2021)

Ratona001 dijo:


> ¿Por qué los anticuerpos solo duran 6 meses?



Porque si vuelven a decir lo de los quince días canta demasiado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Dic 2021)

Pfizer compra por 6.700 millones una empresa farmaceutica especializada en inmunoinflamación


Ahora van a rentabilizar las secuelas de las vacunas. Pfizer compra el 100% de ARENA, compañía especializada en inmunoinflamación. Con ello además adquiere las patentes (ya en fase II) de fármacos para el tratamiento de la obstrucción microvascular e insuficiencia cardíaca.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ueee3 (18 Dic 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Pfizer compra por 6.700 millones una empresa farmaceutica especializada en inmunoinflamación
> 
> 
> Ahora van a rentabilizar las secuelas de las vacunas. Pfizer compra el 100% de ARENA, compañía especializada en inmunoinflamación. Con ello además adquiere las patentes (ya en fase II) de fármacos para el tratamiento de la obstrucción microvascular e insuficiencia cardíaca.
> ...



Y los borregos dañados por las ponzoñas lo compraran sin pedir justicia.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Dic 2021)

Ya tenemos ADE:






Dicen JUSTO LO CONTRARIO q hace 1 año|12.2021 "SÍNTOMAS SE ACTIVAN ANTES EN LAS PERSONAS VACUNADAS"|12.2020: Dijeron que "Vacunas" evitan los síntomas


¿Recuerdan los "ensayos de las vacunas de 2020? Lo que "estudiaron" las farmaceúticas en sus ensayos fueron los SÍNTOMAS. Las "vacunas" lo único que dijeron fue que eliminaban los SÍNTOMAS, nada más. Era un absurdo total que en la "epidemia" de los "asintomáticos" la "solución" fuese crear...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Dic 2021)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/las-autopsias-de-los-muertos-tras-la-vacuna-prueban-el-ataque-auto-inmune.1674236/#


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Dic 2021)

A los pinchaditos les van a decir que están jodidos por covid largo asintomático









El coronavirus ataca a "muchos más órganos de los que se pensaba": estas son sus secuelas en el cuerpo humano


El coronavirus SARS-CoV-2, causante de la pandemia de covid-19, está afectando a más órganos del cuerpo humano de los que se pensaba. Así lo afirma el catedrático de Genética de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid (UCM) Eduardo Costas, que advierte de que, si bien la mayoría de infecciones se...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## elena francis (31 Dic 2021)

Lo que da de si un trimestre de "himunolojía". Este hilo es como el del forero que ha currado tres meses para la administración pública y se dedica a sentar cátedra en un hilo acerca de lo que es la Administración.

Sin acritud al OP.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Dic 2021)

elena francis dijo:


> Lo que da de si un trimestre de "himunolojía"



Da para aprender lo esencial.

El SI es muuuuuuuuy complejo y lo que va a hacer o dejar de hacer es a menudo IMPREVISIBLE y PARADÓJICO


----------



## Stag Party (1 Ene 2022)

Por qué la calva a mandado este hilo a la Guarde?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Ene 2022)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/estudio-vacunados-estan-muriendo-de-ataques-autoinmunes-a-sus-propios-organos.1677759/


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Ene 2022)

_Because self-antigen presentation in an inflammatory environment has been linked to *autoimmune disease* development (
Janeway et al., 2001), this merits further investigation._









The mRNA-LNP platform's lipid nanoparticle component used in preclinical vaccine studies is highly inflammatory


Biological sciences; Immunology; Biotechnology



www.cell.com


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Ene 2022)

TheGuardian: La propagación mundial de enfermedades autoinmunes atribuidas a la dieta occidental ---> Blanqueamiento de las ponzoñas


La propagación mundial de enfermedades autoinmunes atribuidas a la dieta occidental Una nueva investigación de ADN realizada por científicos con sede en Londres espera encontrar una cura para las afecciones que se propagan rápidamente 9 de enero de 2022 a las 03.45 EST Cada vez más personas en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## tz96 (10 Ene 2022)

Yo también estoy estudiando inmunología y no es así como dices

Además del antígeno son necesarias otras señales de coestimulación para que se elimine una célula. El antígeno (la proteína spike S) por sí sola no es inmunogénica. Debe haber un proceso de presentación antigénica mediada por moléculas de histocompatibilidad de clase I (las que entre otras cosas se encargar de aceptar o rechazar transplantes de cuerpo a cuerpo) y también moléculas de coestimulación para así poder eliminar a la célula infectada por las células NK (que son las encargadas de eliminar celulas infectadas por virus).

La autoinmunidad no se genera así porque sí, debe haber un defecto genético que impida que se expresen estas moléculas de histocompatibilidad. La autoinmunidad por definición es el ataque del sistema inmune contra lo* propio no alterado*. Si me dices que contienen una partícula viral, normal que se desencadene una respuesta inmune para quitarse a esa célula de encima.

Vamos, a leer un poco más.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Ene 2022)

El presidente de la Eurocámara David Sassoli, ingresado por una grave disfunción del sistema inmunológico


esperemos que se recupere el socialista, no podría imaginar un mundo sin una figura tan notable y querida https://elpais.com/internacional/2022-01-10/el-presidente-del-parlamento-europeo-ingresa-en-el-hospital-por-una-complicacion-grave-en-su-estado-de-salud.html...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## autsaider (10 Ene 2022)

Si esto sigue así dentro de poco se va a confirmar que lo de las vacunas es solo una distración. Y que el verdadero objetivo es tratar de darnos algo parecido al azt cada vez que tengamos un resfriado o una fiebre. Al final los covitarados van a tener su holocausto. Solo que esta vez será real y no algo que solo existe en sus podridas cabezas.

Digo lo de siempre: mientras sea voluntario y mientras el tiro al aire para jabalies consista en explosiones que se ven desde la luna, todo en orden. Que se inyecten cianuro en las venas si es lo que quieren.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Ene 2022)

La vacunacion constante satura el sistema inmune. Negacionismo y magufismo en la EMA


El jefe de Estrategia de Amenazas Sanitarias Biológicas y Vacunas de la Agencia Europea del Medicamento (EMA, por sus siglas en inglés), Marco Cavalieri, ha expresado sus dudas acerca de la necesidad de dar dosis de refuerzo de la vacuna contra la COVID-19 "continuamente" ante el temor de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Burbujo II (19 Ene 2022)

*INE: 46.600 FALLECIDOS MENOS QUE EL AÑO PASADO*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Feb 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Si esto sigue así dentro de poco se va a confirmar que lo de las vacunas es solo una distración. Y que el verdadero objetivo es tratar de darnos algo parecido al azt cada vez que tengamos un resfriado o una fiebre. Al final los covitarados van a tener su holocausto. Solo que esta vez será real y no algo que solo existe en sus podridas cabezas.
> 
> Digo lo de siempre: mientras sea voluntario y mientras el tiro al aire para jabalies consista en explosiones que se ven desde la luna, todo en orden. Que se inyecten cianuro en las venas si es lo que quieren.








PAXLOVID será preferentemente para los "NO VACUNADOS"|Prospecto FDA: "Pueden ocurrir efectos adversos inesperados...definidos como: MUERTE..."


Avisé de lo que pasaría HACE CASI 2 AÑOS: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/temo-que-vamos-hacia-modelo-timosida-diagnostico-fraudulento-seguido-de-tratamiento-letal-aprobado-test-coronavirus-para-asintomaticos.1301188/# Les presento lo que temo que será la Séptima trOla: Las...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Feb 2022)

Enfermedades autoinmunes por la proteína Spike


Biólogos por la verdad ha puesto 2 estudios muy interesantes. Todo apunta a que la proteína spike producida por la vacuna podría estar produciendo enfermedades autoinmunes Nos habéis preguntado cómo se está detectando la presencia de la proteína de espiga en los vacunados. Ahora mismo las...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Abr 2022)

Incluso los papers científicos revisados por pares del stablishment relacionan hepatitis y vacuñación covidiana


Hepatitis autoinmune provocado por vacuñas: https://www.cureus.com/articles/119029-covid-19-vaccination-induced-cholangiopathy-and-autoimmune-hepatitis-a-series-of-two-cases https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1590865822000949...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Carlos Jose Lopez (20 Abr 2022)

Si ayn Randiano, con un trimestre de inmunología recibido hace años pudo preverlo, cómo no lo iban a saberlo todos esos hijos de puta que han obligado a la población occidental a vacunarse.

Es un genocidio.

Ayn, sé que eres un ferviente anticomunista, pero te expongo lo que pienso. Durante el siglo XX las élites occidentales tuvieron que ceder a nosotros, la chusma, mil regalitos para tenernos contentos, por miedo a que siguiéramos los pasos de los soviéticos. Y para ello tuvieron que perder una parte de su riqueza en poner en marcha el estado de bienestar y todas esas cositas.

Cuando cayó la URSS, las élites occidentales dijeron: hijos de puta, que y siglo nos habéis hecho pasar: os vamos a exterminar y reemplazar por infrahumanos dóciles, faciles de manejar y que no nos den el por culo que nos disteis vosotros.

Y desde entonces en ello están. Con la pandemia, el genocidio de ja vacuna, y el reemplazo por moronegros de todos los colores, en una generación la raza blanca que tan rebelde y revolucionaria fue, estará extinguida para siempre. Aquí camparan en nuestro lugar hordas de moronegros culturalmente en el siglo X, con un CI de 90 siendo generosos.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Abr 2022)

Carlos Jose Lopez dijo:


> Si ayn Randiano, con un trimestre de inmunología recibido hace años pudo preverlo, cómo no lo iban a saberlo todos esos hijos de puta que han obligado a la población occidental a vacunarse.
> 
> Es un genocidio.
> 
> ...



A los negros les llegará su san martín también, porque de dóciles mis cojones, ¿era dócil la gente en el siglo X? ¿qué gente más dócil hay que los covidiotas que pululan por todo el mundo DESARROLLADO, de todos los colores?

En las únicas partes donde ha habido una lucha hasta cierto punto en contra de las prohibiciones derivadas de la excusa del covid, que impedían simple y llanamente sobrevivir (trabajar) han sido donde hay grupos humanos, del color que sea, que viven con lo justo, a esos no ha habido cojones de impedirles trabajar, eso ha pasado en México y ha pasado en España (a los negros, moros y gitanos no covidiotas no les han metido en la cárcel ni han presionado en absoluto), y al revés, en China, que no son blancos, es donde, cuando han querido, peor los han tratado y más represión ha habido.

Esto no va de razas, va de economía y poder en primer lugar.

A los blancos no está tocando al principio porque es dónde estaban las regiones más desarrolladas y dónde más intereses geogestratégicos hay (europa).


----------



## Carlos Jose Lopez (20 Abr 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> A los negros les llegará su san martín también, porque de dóciles mis cojones, ¿era dócil la gente en el siglo X? ¿qué gente más dócil hay que los covidiotas que pululan por todo el mundo DESARROLLADO, de todos los colores?
> 
> En las únicas partes donde ha habido una lucha hasta cierto punto en contra de las prohibiciones derivadas de la excusa del covid, que impedían simple y llanamente sobrevivir (trabajar) han sido donde hay grupos humanos, del color que sea, que viven con lo justo, a esos no ha habido cojones de impedirles trabajar, eso ha pasado en México y ha pasado en España (a los negros, moros y gitanos no covidiotas no les han metido en la cárcel ni han presionado en absoluto), y al revés, en China, que no son blancos, es donde, cuando han querido, peor los han tratado y más represión ha habido.
> 
> ...



He dicho dóciles por no explayarme.

Los moronegros son salvajes y violentos, pero con tan bajo ci y tan atrasados que son incapaces de organizarse y plantar cara colectiva a las élites.
Se les puede llevar por dónde se quiera, se les puede tener siempre inmersos en guerras de religión o cualquier mierda, se pasan la vida matandose entre ellos sin enterarse de dónde les viene el viento ni cual es el enemigo real.
Los únicos pueblos que han conseguido en momentos únicos de la historia organizarse y derrumbar gobiernos, rehacer la sociedad con nuevos modelos, etc, han sido occidentales o los chinos. Las conquistas sociales del siglo XX las han conseguido los pueblos occidentales con mil luchas, revoluciones, sindicatos... Y eso ha sido copiado a veces, con menos éxito, por otros pueblos más primitivos.

Las élites saben que eliminando a los occidentales les quedará un páramo fácil de gobernar. Con salvajes incapaces de sumar dos y dos.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Abr 2022)

Carlos Jose Lopez dijo:


> He dicho dóciles por no explayarme.
> 
> Los moronegros son salvajes y violentos, pero con tan bajo ci y tan atrasados que son incapaces de organizarse y plantar cara colectiva a las élites.
> Se les puede llevar por dónde se quiera, se les puede tener siempre inmersos en guerras de religión o cualquier mierda, se pasan la vida matandose entre ellos sin enterarse de dónde les viene el viento ni cual es el enemigo real.
> ...



ahora mismo no hay pueblos más dóciles que los occidentales, en sentido amplio, es decir, toda sociedad que ha alcanzado ciertas cotas de bienestar, TODA, amarillos o blancos o mestizos o negros.

La biología es la que es, antes o después se les acabó la tranquilidad, quizás de ahí lo del transhumanismo, pero eso son delirios acientíficos.

Lo malo es el futuro inmediato de destrucción que parece que nos lo vamos a comer nosotros y nuestros hijos sin duda alguna.

Habrá que morir peleando y matando, a ver.


----------



## Carlos Jose Lopez (20 Abr 2022)

Los occidentales somos dóciles hasta que nos llevan al límite. Mira la España de antes de la guerra civil, Yugoslavia,... Los alemanes de antes de Hitler, en pueblo más civilizado y avanzado de Europa...
Somos temibles cuando se nos hinchan los huevos, y ellos lo saben.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Abr 2022)

Carlos Jose Lopez dijo:


> Los occidentales somos dóciles hasta que nos llevan al límite. Mira la España de antes de la guerra civil, Yugoslavia,... Los alemanes de antes de Hitler, en pueblo más civilizado y avanzado de Europa...
> Somos temibles cuando se nos hinchan los huevos, y ellos lo saben.



pues ya estamos tardando, ojalá. Los chinos igual, cada x tiempo a hostias y desintegración del imperio y de la dinastía de turno.

OJALÁ.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Abr 2022)

Autoimmune hepatitis after COVID-19 vaccine - more than a coincidence - PubMed


The COVID-19 pandemic is still raging across the world and vaccination is expected to lead us out of this pandemic. Although the efficacy of the vaccines is beyond doubt, safety still remains a concern. We report a case of a 65-year-old woman who experienced acute severe autoimmune hepatitis two...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Some recent reports have been suggested that COVID-19 vaccination can lead to the development of autoimmune diseases. It is speculated that the vaccine can disturb self-tolerance and trigger autoimmune responses through cross-reactivity with host cells.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Abr 2022)

Los efectos de la vacuna: ´Innate immune suppression by SARS-CoV-2 mRNA vaccinations´


https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S027869152200206X Highlights mRNA vaccines promote sustained synthesis of the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein. The spike protein is neurotoxic, and it impairs DNA repair mechanisms. Suppression of type I interferon responses results in impaired innate...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Barracuda (13 May 2022)

Up to the moon!!


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 May 2022)

El 87% de los casos de miocarditis aparecen tras la segunda vacuna covid


Las inoculaciones de ARN mensajero provocan esta patología en casi el 100% de los casos estudiados fli 21 may 2022. 10.00H SE LEE EN 3 MINUTOS POR ANDREA PÉREZ TAGS MIOCARDIOPATÍA COVID-19 La aparición de miocarditis tras la vacuna covid se ha convertido en uno de los grandes enigmas para...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 May 2022)

Disfruten lo vacunado.


https://www.heraldo.es/noticias/salud/2022/05/26/una-elevacion-de-las-transaminasas-tras-la-vacuna-del-covid-puede-indicar-la-presencia-de-hepatitis-autoinmune-1577210.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Jul 2022)

Así quedó tras 3 yonkid0sis. Su antes controlada enfermedad autoinmune se vio hyperpotenciada.







www.burbuja.info


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Jul 2022)

Femiloca chamuscada por la "vacuna": "Yo solo hacía caso a la SienSia y al bobierno jijiji"


Nútranse.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Jul 2022)

Es evidente que esto se monto para inocular ARNm a gran escala y experimentar con la gente, no tiene sentido que en lo que nos venden como la peor pandemia de la historia se pongan "vacunas" con una tecnologia no probada en humanos en lugar de sacar una de las de toda la vida o directamente sacar un medicamento.


----------



## Tiresias (25 Jul 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Es evidente que esto se montó para inocular ARNm a gran escala y experimentar con la gente.



El "ARNm" son los padres. Bueno, todo en esta siniestra farsa es una estafa de magnitud sideral.


----------



## Visilleras (25 Jul 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Las pseudo "vacunas" de ADN/ARN (todas las "vacunas covid" aprobadas en la UE) ya NO funcionan así.
> 
> Estas "vacunas" NO llevan el antígeno, por eso no merecen el nombre de vacunas.
> 
> ...



Esto me sigue pareciendo completamente alucinante


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Jul 2022)

Brote verde: - TEDROS SE LA SACA Y DESTAPA OTRO PASTEL







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ratona001 (30 Jul 2022)

Tiene algún hilo de la viruela del Macaco. Piensa hacer alguno?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Ago 2022)

Muere a los 20 años por hepatitis autoimmune una de las grandes promesas del fútbol sala mundial


Brasil llora la muerte de una de sus grandes joyas del fútbol sala: la jugadora Pietra Medeiros. La joven, de apenas 20 años, falleció por hepatitis autoinmune tras ser ingresada a principios de agosto y no resistir una complicada operación. Su club, el Taboao Magnus, uno de los más importantes...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Josif Antonio (21 Ago 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Muere a los 20 años por hepatitis autoimmune una de las grandes promesas del fútbol sala mundial
> 
> 
> Brasil llora la muerte de una de sus grandes joyas del fútbol sala: la jugadora Pietra Medeiros. La joven, de apenas 20 años, falleció por hepatitis autoinmune tras ser ingresada a principios de agosto y no resistir una complicada operación. Su club, el Taboao Magnus, uno de los más importantes...
> ...



Me surge la curiosidad sobre lo que viene. Europa occidental con calefacciones al mínimo en invierno, proliferación de gripes y rinovirus...sospecho que la gran "ola" de alta letalidad está al llegar. Ya está la gente cebada para que sus sistemas inmunes desaten el caos y vuelvan confinamientos, racionamiento y más sumisión. ¿Es un escenario posible?


----------



## Ratona001 (21 Ago 2022)

Esta de moda la alopecia areata que la tienen 4 gatos en comparación con el mal androgenico.

Por algo será. Seguramente la vacuna cause alopecia areata (autoinmune) y potencie la androgénica.

Creo que Pfizer está detrás también de un fármaco para la alopecia areata.

Curiosamente estuve mirando ayer... Los chinos cada vez están más calvos. Han pasado de ser un país donde era raro, a aumentar por el tema COVID. Pero como no... Dicen que es estress y la comida occidental. Claaaro. Gente que no era calva ni en hambrunas, ni trabajando 14 horas diarias me van a venir a mi con esas chorradas


Y también se rumorea que están estudiando un farmaco para calvicie común en mujeres. (Todas chinas) y que saldrá en 2025 y será una revolución.


Un país como digo dónde la calvicie en gente joven era anecdótica. Y ahora dediquen pasta a eso.... Sospechoso.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Ago 2022)

Muere por fallo hepático jugadora futbol sala Pietra medeiros con 20 años


https://as.com/masdeporte/fallece-pietra-medeiros-con-solo-20-anos-n/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Walter Sobchak (22 Ago 2022)

Pues nada, otra predicción del foro que se cumple.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Ago 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> esto se monto para inocular ARNm a gran escala y experimentar con la gente



Barrunto que ellos no experimentan.

Ellos saben perfectamente el resultado.

No haces "experimentos" con la mayoría de la población. Eso es elemental.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Sep 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Pues nada, otra predicción del foro que se cumple.





Kolbe dijo:


> Ahora son los partículares los que sospechan y descubren cosas terribles con su sentido común








Revista “Virology”: cardiólogo japonés observa que la vacuna Covid19 causa infecciones incontrolables, daña el sistema inmune, y no protege


El cardiólogo japonés Dr. Yamamoto acaba de advertir en carta (“Efectos adversos de las vacunas COVID-19 y medidas para prevenirlos”) publicada en la prestigiosa revista Virology acerca de las comprobaciones hechas en su instituto: las vacunas ARNm modificado contra COVID19 causan “infecciones...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ratona001 (31 Oct 2022)

CRP-Apherese bei akutem Myokardinfarkt bzw. COVID-19









Therapeutic plasma exchange in patients with life-threatening COVID-19: a randomised controlled clinical trial


Assessment of efficacy of therapeutic plasma exchange (TPE) following life-threatening COVID-19. This was an open-label, randomised clinical trial of ICU patients with life-threatening COVID-19 (positive RT-qPCR plus ARDS, sepsis, organ failure, hyperinflammation). ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Me enteré hoy y busqué info.
Resulta que hay un tratamiento médico que se llama PCR Aféresis.


Y que cuando tienes colesterol alto, enfermedad de Chron, diabetes... Todas estas movidas crónicas, pues tienes mucha inflamación en el cuerpo.

Y coger el covid (y me temo que la vacuna lo mismo) lo que hace es aumentar aún más esa inflamación.

Para obtener respuesta inmune es necesario crear una inflamación en el cuerpo para que responda al ataque.

Pero..... si el cuerpo ya está inflamado de por sí.... Porque padeces una enfermedad crónica o algo como colesterol alto sin enfermedad aún.... Más inflamación es contraproducente. Hace sinergia con la enfermedad crónica de turno que es la que te acaba matando.

Eso podría explicar "los amoñecados" . A esos que les da un infarto ipsofacto. Al meterse la vacuna a las pocas horas o semanas/ meses.

De modo que están intentando implementar cada vez más ese tratamiento de aféresis que consiste en limpiarte la sangre y quitarte esas sustancias inflamatorias y trasfundirte tu propia sangre, limpia.





https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/creo-que-los-protocolos-heparina-covid-podrian-matar-mas.1846278/


Pero quién sabe. Hace poco abrí un hilo de protocolos. De que han estado dando heparina por un tubo a todo Dios que entraba a un hospital jodido y positivo al COVID.
Y resulta que ha trastornado más la coagulación esa profilaxis del trombo que otra cosa. Dando lugar a trombosis (suena raro) o a trombocitopenia. Y hay personas que han entrado con covid y han salido con HIT II que es otra enfermedad autoinmune por la heparina.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Nov 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> El "ARNm" son los padres



Yo siempre digo: "Que SEGÚN DICEN llevan ANRm..."


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Dic 2022)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/los-anticuerpos-que-eleva-la-vacuna-atacan-al-menos-a-28-tipos-de-tejidos-distintos-particularmente-al-nervioso.1873933/#


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (Miércoles a la(s) 12:07 AM)

Sanidad: - Paper 1.22 indexado PubMed revista SCIENCE|"Vacunas" pueden causar Covid Largo|Nadie cuenta damnificados kakunales|Anticuerpos puedne causar daños


https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/35084966/ https://www.science.org/content/article/rare-cases-coronavirus-vaccines-may-cause-long-covid-symptoms




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Rumpelstinski (Miércoles a la(s) 5:51 AM)

Barspin dijo:


> Una fuente fiable me ha dicho que en dos años máximo TODOS vacunados obligatoriamente.



Pues quedan dos meses y todavía no han vacunado obligatoriamente a todos. Tu fuente es un invent más de este foto de subnormales.


----------



## ajenuz (Jueves a la(s) 11:25 AM)

UP!!!


----------

